# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Ποιος θέλει ΒΒ τώρα! - Βόρεια Προάστια

## Themis Ap

Κάνω αυτό το topic μετά από ιδέα του Danimoth για να σπάσουμε την ενότητα: "Ποιός θέλει ΒΒ τώρα" σε πιό μικρές ανάλογα με την περιοχή.

*ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ
Αναφέρονται ενεργά IF προς αναζήτηση backbone και το προς τα που είναι στραμένα. Όχι τα υπάρχοντα bb links του κάθε κόμβου.*

UPDATED: 21.11.2008

- *Afanas_2, #15097 Χαλάνδρι*
Αναζήτηση μέχρι και 4 λινκς.

- *carlos32, #12907 Παπάγου*
Ψάχνει 1 λινκ για να συμπληρώσει το άλλα 2 υπάρχοντα.

- *thalexan, #8728 Κάτω Χαλάνδρι*
Αναζητά 1 λινκ.

- *Sok, #3771 Βριλησσια*
1 ελεύθερο - ενεργό IF, κοιτάει προς μελίσσια ssid: awmn-sok-test
Eτοιμάζει 1 ακόμα.

- *[email protected], #8621 Χαλάνδρι*
Υπάρχουν 2 interfaces διαθέσιμα με θέα προς Χολαργό, Νέο Ψυχικό, Αγ. Παρασκευή και Χαλάνδρι. Δείτε και την πανοραμική στο wind.

- *amar, #2510 Κηφισιά*
Υπάρχει ελεύθερο if.

- *outliner (tripkaos), #2482 N. Ιωνία*
1 Panel σε ap με ssid awmn-2482-bbsearch που κοιταει προς βορεια.
Αναζήτηση 2 λινκ συνολικά.

- *Firelord, #8137 Ηράκλειο*
Aναζήτηση 2 λινκς.

- *gonzalez, #6716 Μελίσσια*
Aναζήτηση 2 λινκς.

- *nickfudu, #7482 Κηφισιά*
Αναζητούνται 2-3 λινκς.

- *Candlemass, #14779 Αγ.Παρασκευή*
Ετοιμάζεται ένα λινκ με YGK #1006 και ψάχνει το 2ο.

- *Snakeoff_2, #14140 Ν. Ιωνία*
Αναζήτηση δύο (2) λινκς ακόμα.

- *malwnakos, #11519 Μελίσσια*
Αναζήτηση δύο (2) λινκς.

- *artpas, #1011 Ηράκλειο*
Eίναι έτοιμα 2 πιάτα και αναμένουν.

- *SGGvril, #55 Βριλλήσια*
Είναι έτοιμα 2 πιάτα και αναμένουν.

- *GuaranDeed, #9209 Mαρούσι*
Aναζήτηση λινκ.

- *nasos, #4124 Mαρούσι*
Αναζητείται 1 λινκ. Υπάρχει ενεργό ΑΡ [awmn-4124-ap] για scan.
Email: [email protected]

- *mobius, #1966 Ηράκλειο*
Υπάρχει 1 ελεύθερο IF.

- *VITO_CORLEONE, #6311 Xαλάνδρι*
Ψάχνει 2 BBlinks.

- *naxos, #13190 Μαρούσι*
Kόμβος Βx - Ψάχνει για 1-2 BBlink.

- *crom #4971, Μαρούσι*
Ψάχνει ένα 2ο link. 

- *nicolouris #2134 Χαλάνδρι* 
Eτοιμάζει και 4ο link.

- *dazyraby, #7280 Βριλήσσια*
1 IF ενεργό -> ρωτήστε για να μάθετε προς τα που
+1 IF ίσως αργότερα

- *caftis2, #11629 Άνω Λιόσια* 
1 IF ενεργό -> Μέγαρο Οτέ (ssid awmn_caftis2-test στο καναλι 2432 για να το βρείτε...)

- *fchris, #11690 Μαρούσι*
1 IF ενεργό -> 360 μοίρες οπτική για όσους ενδιαφέρονται.
2 ΙF ακόμα ετοιμάζονται.

- *MerNion-2, #827 Παπάγου*
1 IF ψάχνεται.

- *jungle traveller, #1431 Χαλάνδρι*
1 IF ψάχνει το άλλο του μισό.

- *Mick Flemm, #51 Χαλάνδρι*
Αναζητούνται 3 ΒΒ λινκ.


*----------Link που βρέθηκαν------------------*
1.- *kakis, 5026 Xαλάνδρι*

2.- *[email protected], #8621 Χαλάνδρι* με spef.

3.- *EnTRERI #7298 Μαρούσι*  - 2 links dti (#1) - kxrist (#6840).

4.- *gonzalez13, #11299 Παπάγου* -> atzo

5.- *bikyugo, #8973 Ηράκλειο* -> jopa

6.- *hq, #9205 Xαλάνδρι* -> tmx

7.- *pgp_mx5, #4855 N. Κηφισιά* -> Neuron, dlogic, amar2

8.- *gonzalez, #6716 Μελίσσια* -> naxos

9.- *Mountak, #11520 Μελίσσια* -> yorgos

10.- *Snakeoff_2, #14140 Ν. Ιωνία* -> Artpas, marius, *abdul*

11.- *kyrfot #10905, Μαρούσι* -> 7bpm

12.- *flightcaptain, #14567 Μαρούσι* -> 7bpm, *xrg*

13.- *kdim, #8289 Μαρούσι* -> *Tsakilos21*

14.- *7bpm, #14835 Μαρούσι* -> *amar3, #4283 Ψυχικό*

----------


## nicolouris

Eπίσης, θέλω κι εγώ ΒΒ τώρα!  ::  
node id=2134
To iface κοιτάει προς Μαρούσι.

----------


## Themis Ap

Αν θέλετε για να μείνει όσο το δυνατόν πιό καθαρό αυτό το topic μπορείτε να μου στέλνετε ένα pm με τα στοιχεία σας και ότι πληροφορίες θέλετε να αναφέρονται και να κάνω update το αρχικό post.

Οποιεσδήποτε παρατηρήσεις και προτάσεις δεκτές...

----------


## Danimoth

> Αν θέλετε για να μείνει όσο το δυνατόν πιό καθαρό αυτό το topic μπορείτε να μου στέλνετε ένα pm με τα στοιχεία σας και ότι πληροφορίες θέλετε να αναφέρονται και να κάνω update το αρχικό post.
> 
> Οποιεσδήποτε παρατηρήσεις και προτάσεις δεκτές...


Κατά τη γνώμη μου καλύτερα να γίνεται ποστ γιατί μπορεί να είσαι busy κλπ. Και στο πρώτο ποστ μπορεί να αναφέρεται μια σούμα. 
Πχ όνομα, node id και αριθμός λινκς.

----------


## Themis Ap

Updated. Οκ, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, είτε πμ είτε ποστ εδώ.

----------


## Themis Ap

Μέχρι Παρασκευή βράδυ θα λείπω, οπότε οποιοδήποτε update θα γίνει τότε.

Καλά να περνάτε.

----------


## dazyraby

εγώ ψάχνω για ένα ή δύο ΒΒ αναλόγως υπάρχει ήδη ένα που περιμένει για να κλείσει τον κύκλο του ... τα παιδιά της περιοχής γνωρίζουν σχετικά ...

----------


## Themis Ap

Updated...

----------


## kakis

Έχω ήδη 2 link και έχω ενα if στα 5GHz που κάθεται. Όποιος θέλει για link μου στέλνει πμ.
Αρκεί να έχει ήδη ενα link τουλάχιστον, pc και Mikrotik, καλή οπτική επαφή.  ::  

Ας γίνει και μια ανανέωση του πρώτου post.

Ευχαριστώ!  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Έχω ήδη 2 link και έχω ενα if στα 5GHz που κάθεται. Όποιος θέλει για link μου στέλνει πμ.
> Αρκεί να έχει ήδη ενα link τουλάχιστον, pc και Mikrotik, καλή οπτική επαφή.  
> 
> Ας γίνει και μια ανανέωση του πρώτου post.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Updated.

----------


## Themis Ap

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους...

Ακόμα ένας στην παρέα μας...  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Ένα μικρό update. 

Όποιος θέλει ας επικοινωνεί. 

Κανά link έχει βρεθεί από αυτό το topic ή τελικά τζάμπα θέμα κάναμε?

----------


## jungle traveller

Βρηκε ο kakis οποτε σβηστον  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Βρηκε ο kakis οποτε σβηστον


Done.

Είπα να κρατάω αυτά που βγήκαν για λίγο καιρό τουλάχιστον μπας και το έψαχνε κανείς ακόμα...

----------


## caftis

ενα ελευθερο if για το δευτερο link αρκετα καλη θεα απο μεγαρο ΟΤΕ και βορια.Για τον κομβο caftis2 11629.

----------


## sotiris

caftis
Για κάνε ένα scan προς εδώ μήπως ακούσεις το ΑΡ μου.

----------


## caftis

sotiri σε ενα scan που εκανα με ενα πανελακι σε επιανα σιγουρα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι με ποσο μολις φτιαξει λιγο ο καιρος θα σκαναρω και θα σου πω.

----------


## bikyugo

Έγινε το πρώτο λινκ με dti και υπάρχει εξοπλισμός και για δεύτερο....

Εδώ υπάρχει προηγούμενο post μου με κάποιες φωτογραφίες...

Οπτική επαφή με:
Χαλάνδρι-Χολαργό-Αγ.Παρασκευη
Βορειοανατολικα του Ηρακλειου καθώς και νοτια προς dti

----------


## Themis Ap

> Έγινε το πρώτο λινκ με dti και υπάρχει εξοπλισμός και για δεύτερο....
> 
> Εδώ υπάρχει προηγούμενο post μου με κάποιες φωτογραφίες...
> 
> Οπτική επαφή με:
> Χαλάνδρι-Χολαργό-Αγ.Παρασκευη
> Βορειοανατολικα του Ηρακλειου καθώς και νοτια προς dti


Μπήκες στη λίστα  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Νέος κόμβος προς αναζήτηση 3 συνολικά BB links στο Μαρούσι, ο fchris #11690.

----------


## caftis

Yπαρχει ενα λινκ ενεργο σε β 2,4 με ssid awmn_caftis2-test στο καναλι 2432 προς μαρουσι - χαλανδρι.

----------


## Themis Ap

> Yπαρχει ενα λινκ ενεργο σε β 2,4 με ssid awmn_caftis2-test στο καναλι 2432 προς μαρουσι - χαλανδρι.


Ισχύει το IF που έχω προσθέσει στο αρχικό post και αυτό είναι άλλο ή πρέπει να κάνω κάποια άλλη αλλαγή?


ΥΓ: Προστέθηκε ο thalexan.

----------


## caftis

Λαθος δικο μου δεν ειχα ενεργοποιησει το λινκ τωρα ειναι ενεργο οποτε μιλαμε για το ιδιο λινκ.

----------


## [email protected]

Βρέθηκε το link με Παπάγου (spef)
Υπάρχει εξοπλισμός και διάθεση για άλλο ενα προς ανατολικά-βόρεια-δυτικά (όχι νοτια δλδ !), αν βρεθει οπτική επαφή

----------


## Themis Ap

> Βρέθηκε το link με Παπάγου (spef)
> Υπάρχει εξοπλισμός και διάθεση για άλλο ενα προς ανατολικά-βόρεια-δυτικά (όχι νοτια δλδ !), αν βρεθει οπτική επαφή


Update...

----------


## lambrosk

Μήπως είναι η ώρα για άλλο ένα meeting?  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Μήπως είναι η ώρα για άλλο ένα meeting?


Να τα πούμε καλύτερα στο αντίστοιχο μέρος του forum για να μην μπερδετούμε πολύ εδώ?

 ::  http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28928

----------


## Danimoth

#827 MerNion-2, Παπάγος
1 BB Link

----------


## nicolouris

Το τρίτο λινκ βγήκε είμαι ΟΚ.
Πάμε για το τέταρτο, όταν θα είναι έτοιμο θα ενημερώσω!

----------


## Themis Ap

> Το τρίτο λινκ βγήκε είμαι ΟΚ.
> Πάμε για το τέταρτο, όταν θα είναι έτοιμο θα ενημερώσω!


Κeep up the good work...  ::  

@Daminoth: Ο Παπάγος συμπεριλαμβάνεται στα  ::  Βόρεια προάστια?  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Ναι, από όσο ξέρω. Βορειανατολικά είμαστε.

----------


## Themis Ap

Πλάκα πλάκα με αφορμή του post του Danimoth έψαξα λίγο για τις περιοχές της Αθήνας και πως διαχωρίζονται...  ::  

Ενδεικτικά... http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Βόρεια_Προάστια_Αθηνών

Τι μπορεί να μάθεις σε μία ανύποπτη στιγμή  ::  

Αnyway, προστέθηκε και ο Mernion-2 (αν και θεωρείτε κέντρο Αθήνας..  ::  ).


Φιλικά, Θέμης.

----------


## Danimoth

Δεν ήξερα ότι το wiki θα είχε μια τέτοια πληροφορία. ROFL  ::

----------


## Danimoth

gonzalez13 #11299, Παπάγος
1 BB link

----------


## Themis Ap

> gonzalez13 #11299, Παπάγος
> 1 BB link


Keep 'em coming...!

----------


## Danimoth

> gonzalez13 #11299, Παπάγος
> 1 BB link


Εδώ και λίγες μέρες βρέθηκε λινκ->atzo  ::  Up & Running

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Danimoth
> 
> gonzalez13 #11299, Παπάγος
> 1 BB link
> 
> 
> Εδώ και λίγες μέρες βρέθηκε λινκ->atzo  Up & Running


Good work  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Στη σελίδα του κόμβου στο WiND προστέθηκε και πανοραμική φωτογραφία
http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8621

----------


## themaxx

Λοιπόν κόμβος TMX #9993 υπάρχει ένα BB λινκ εδώ και ένα μήνα + με hq και έχω και ένα ap για την περιοχή. Υπάρχει ελεύθερο ένα if (cm + grid 28db) και είμαι στην αναζήτηση δεύτερου λινκ. Δυστυχώς έχω κακή οπτική από την μεριά των trackman vhatzi και aivanet (οπου τον ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθεια να συνδεθούμε αλλά δεν τα καταφέραμε τελικά  ::  ) Βλέπω πολύ καλά το κτήριο του οτε και λίγο δεξιά του και λίγο αριστερά του . Θα κάνω upload σύντομα φωτογραφίες

----------


## Themis Ap

> Λοιπόν κόμβος TMX #9993 υπάρχει ένα BB λινκ εδώ και ένα μήνα + με hq και έχω και ένα ap για την περιοχή. Υπάρχει ελεύθερο ένα if (cm + grid 28db) και είμαι στην αναζήτηση δεύτερου λινκ. Δυστυχώς έχω κακή οπτική από την μεριά των trackman vhatzi και aivanet (οπου τον ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθεια να συνδεθούμε αλλά δεν τα καταφέραμε τελικά  ) Βλέπω πολύ καλά το κτήριο του οτε και λίγο δεξιά του και λίγο αριστερά του . Θα κάνω upload σύντομα φωτογραφίες


Α οι βρυκόλακες καλά κρατούν...  ::  

Προστέθηκες themaxx. Καλό βράδυ  ::

----------


## bikyugo

εγινε λινκ με jopa (#2027) θα ενημερωσω μολις σηκωθει και αλλο if.Προς το παρον καλη επιτυχια στους υπολοιπομενους  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> εγινε λινκ με jopa (#2027) θα ενημερωσω μολις σηκωθει και αλλο if.Προς το παρον καλη επιτυχια στους υπολοιπομενους


Καλορίζικο...  ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Βγήκε εδώ και κάποιο καιρό link μεταξύ hq (έχει σηκώσει και AP) και tmx και από ότι μαθαίνω ο tmx ψάχνεται για ένα ακόμα...  ::  

Άντε να τελειώνει αυτή η λίστα και να ανανεωθεί με νέες αναζητήσεις...  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Πολύ ησυχία έπεσε ρε παιδιά...

Δεν γίνονται νέα links...?  ::  

Για να πέσει κανά update να δούμε που βρισκόμαστε  ::   ::  .

----------


## dazyraby

Θέλω και εγώ ένα ......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Θέλω και εγώ ένα ......



Δεν σε παίζει κανείς, ε?  ::   ::  

Έλα μωρέ αργά ή γρήγορα κάτι θα γίνει...  ::

----------


## dazyraby

μπουααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα
ααααααααααααα
ααααααααααααααααα

δεν είναι ότι δεν θέλουν είναι ότι δεν μπορούν !!

----------


## Themis Ap

*UPDATE: 22/05/2007*

Ένα link ψάχνει και ο jungle traveller, #1431, Χαλάνδρι.


Άλλος κανείς?

----------


## aivanet

Καλησπερα

BB Link αναζητει ο Moutak (#11520)

----------


## Themis Ap

> Καλησπερα
> 
> BB Link αναζητει ο Moutak (#11520)


Mπήκε και ο Mou*n*tak στη λίστα. Καλή τύχη  ::

----------


## aivanet

Thanks m8

σημερα παντεψαμε τον malwnako με gonzalez  ::

----------


## gonzalez

> Thanks m8
> 
> σημερα παντεψαμε τον malwnako με gonzalez


Επειδή ο gonzalez είναι λίγο ανατολίτης θέλει ακόμα ένα!  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από John_A
> 
> Thanks m8
> 
> σημερα παντεψαμε τον malwnako με gonzalez 
> 
> 
> Επειδή ο gonzalez είναι λίγο ανατολίτης θέλει ακόμα ένα!


Done.

ΥΓ: Και από Σεπτέμβριο άσε λίγο τα λινκ να παίξεις και καθόλου μπαλίτσα στην Πανάθα...  :: 
ΥΓ2: Και εγώ που νόμιζα ότι ήταν λίγο αργεντίνος...

----------


## Olympic

υπάρχει ένα πιάτο στραμμένο προς γαλάτσι έτοιμο για link σε α

----------


## Themis Ap

> υπάρχει ένα πιάτο στραμμένο προς γαλάτσι έτοιμο για link σε α


Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται πιστεύω θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί σου.

Για να μην χαλάσω το πνεύμα του topic δεν θα σε βάλω στην πρώτη σελίδα μιας και ανήκεις αλλού... Είμαστε σνόμπ...  ::   ::  Σόρρυ...

Φιλικά πάντα έτσι?  ::

----------


## Olympic

Εγώ δεν σνομπάρω κανένα απλά έχω πολύ καλή οπτική προς τα εκεί 

χε χε χε

----------


## pgp_mx5

καλησπέρα και από μένα

ενδιαφέρομαι και είμαι πρόθυμος να γίνω και εγώ BB 
Eίμαι N.Κηφισιά και έχω καλή θεα προς ανατολή, βόρεια και δύση
έχω σήκωση και photo στο wind #4855



ευχάριστο 
ΠΑΝΤΕΛHΣ

----------


## Themis Ap

> καλησπέρα και από μένα
> 
> ενδιαφέρομαι και είμαι πρόθυμος να γίνω και εγώ BB 
> Eίμαι N.Κηφισιά και έχω καλή θεα προς ανατολή, βόρεια και δύση
> έχω σήκωση και photo στο wind #4855
> 
> 
> 
> ευχάριστο 
> ΠΑΝΤΕΛHΣ


Καλησπέρα.

Μία διευκρινιστική ερώτηση. Για πόσα link ενδιαφέρεσαι?

Έχεις συζητήσει με τον κομβούχο που συνδέεσαι τώρα (sw1hez-b52 (#9735)) προοπτική για ένα πρώτο λινκ με εκείνον?

Θα κάνω update και στην πρώτη σελίδα.

----------


## pgp_mx5

Nαι έχω μιλήσει με τον sw1hez και από βδομάδα θα έχουμε link σε a

και ψάχνω και κάποιον άλλο από ανατολικά η βόρεια για δεύτερο link σε a



Φιλικά

Παντελής

----------


## Themis Ap

> Nαι έχω μιλήσει με τον sw1hez και από βδομάδα θα έχουμε link σε a
> 
> και ψάχνω και κάποιον άλλο από ανατολικά η βόρεια για δεύτερο link σε a
> 
> 
> 
> Φιλικά
> 
> Παντελής


Παντελή καλά λινκ...  ::

----------


## pgp_mx5

Eυχαριστώ, Eυχαριστώ νάσαι καλά

το μηχάνημα είναι έτοιμος και είμαι σε αναμονή για link 

 ::   ::  


φιλικά
Παντελής

----------


## Olympic

ανασυγκρότηση σε όλα τα μέτωπα στα βόρεια προάστια

----------


## pgp_mx5

Xαιρετώ και πάλι

Eτοιμο το ένα Bx έγινε με μεγάλη επιτυχία με τον thanosrider #8497 με σήμα σταθερά στα -60 και έχει ένα +/- 2 μονάδες  ::   ::  

Eχω αναβάθμιση και τον OMNI σε 12db και παίζει σε μια CM9  :: 

ψάχνω ακόμα ένα IF σε a οποιος είναι διαθέσιμος και επιθυμεί μου στέλνει ένα μήνυμα  ::   ::  



φιλικά
Παντελής #4855

----------


## Olympic

το link με *neuron* είναι πλέον ενεργό 
λόγω του τραυματισμού μου η βοήθεια του *ppc & john_a* ήταν καθοριστική 

τούς ευχαριστώ

----------


## Olympic

τα link neuron-thanosrider-pgp_nx5 είναι πλέον ενεργά με δίκτυο σε - α -

ο pgp_nx5 και ο thanosrider ας δοκιμάσουν να επικοινωνήσουν με τούς νέους κόμβους στην περιοχή των Θρακομακεδόνων για να συνδεθούν και να συμπληρωθεί το δίκτυο στην περιοχή μας .

σε οτι νεώτερο υπάρχει ας μας ενημερώσετε.

καλά link

----------


## apou

Γεια χαρά Βασίλη και στουν υπόλοιπους  :: 

Γίνεται μια προσπάθεια για ένα link: pan-lan2 με neuron,
Από πλευράς pan-lan2 έχει γίνει προεργασία. 
Το Σαββατοκύριακο θα γίνουν και οι πρώτες δοκιμές από πλευράς μου.

Οι εξελλίξεις είναι στο thread:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26531

----------


## Themis Ap

Βλέπω αρκετή κινητικότητα στα βόρεια των βορείων...  ::  

Μπράβο παίδες. Καλή συνέχεια, ακόμα πιο δυναμική.

----------


## kxrist

> Μπράβο παίδες. Καλή συνέχεια, ακόμα πιο δυναμική.


Συχνότητες να δω που θα βρούμε...  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Themis Ap
> 
>  Μπράβο παίδες. Καλή συνέχεια, ακόμα πιο δυναμική.
> 
> 
> Συχνότητες να δω που θα βρούμε...


Μήπως θα πρέπει να γίνει κάτι πιο δραστικό πάνω στο θέμα του σχεδιασμού νέων λινκ?

----------


## thalexan

To ap του 8728 ήταν offline για ένα χρονικό διάστημα λόγω βλάβης που αποκαταστάθηκε σήμερα.
Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι για λινκ μπορούν να δοκιμάσουν scan σε οριζόντια πόλωση στο κανάλι 2.

----------


## choko

γεια σας,

όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για backbone node στο μαρούσι να μιλήσουμε.

μέχρι τώρα έχω μιλήσει με socrates και σχεδιάζουμε το πρώτο link.

ο σχεδιασμός περιλαμβάνει μέχρι τέσσερα link σε πρώτη φάση.

τα στοιχεία του κόμβου είναι:

naxos (#13190)

το σπίτι είναι σε περιοχή με σχετικά χαμηλά κτίρια και από την ταράτσα χωρίς πολλές επεκτάσεις έχει ορατότητα προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις

κώστας

----------


## socrates

Κώστα θα περάσω σήμερα από εκεί να δω το σημείο, και να φτιάξουμε μια λίστα με τον εξοπλισμό.

----------


## Themis Ap

> γεια σας,
> 
> όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για backbone node στο μαρούσι να μιλήσουμε.
> 
> μέχρι τώρα έχω μιλήσει με socrates και σχεδιάζουμε το πρώτο link.
> 
> ο σχεδιασμός περιλαμβάνει μέχρι τέσσερα link σε πρώτη φάση.
> 
> τα στοιχεία του κόμβου είναι:
> ...


Καλώς όρισες.

Μόλις γύρισα από διακοπούλες και είδα το μύνημά σου (και το mail σου). Σε πρόσθεσα στο αρχικό ποστ.

Εγώ προς τα εκεί δεν έχω οπτική. Με κόβουν πολυκατοικίες και είναι αδύνατον.

Καλά λινκ σου εύχομαι.

----------


## kakis

_ΑΝΑΖΗΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ 3 LINK!!!! ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ MICK FLEMM #51_  
>>>>Παρακαλώ όχι client, *MONO* backbone<<<<



Ο κόμβος ειναι εδώ:http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=51

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=51

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται επικοινωνεί με εμένα ή με nicolouris, jungle_traveller

----------


## Themis Ap

> _ΑΝΑΖΗΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ 2 LINK!!!!_





> >>>>Παρακαλώ όχι client, *MONO* backbone<<<<
> 
> 
> 
> Ο κόμβος ειναι εδώ:http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=51
> 
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=51
> 
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται επικοινωνεί με εμένα ή με nicolouris, jungle_traveller


Updated.
Θα με ενδιέφερε εμένα 1 αλλά από ότι βλέπω (έχω δηλώσει ένα ανενεργό λινκ με kakis ap μιας και είστε πρακτικά μαζί...) μάλλον με κόβει μία κοντινή μου πολυκατοικία...

Θα το κοιτάξω από δευτέρα...

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kakis
> 
> _ΑΝΑΖΗΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ 3 LINK!!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σόρυ ξέχασα να πω ότι είναι για τον κόμβο mick flemm και όχι για εμένα...  ::   ::   ::   ::  Το πόστ μου διορθώθηκε συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση...

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Themis Ap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kakis
> 
> ...


Ναι το είχα δει ότι είναι για Μick Flemm...  ::  

Απλά συνδέθηκα ως ανενεργός στο ΑΡ σου για να δω από που περνάμε πάνω κάτω μιας και είστε δίπλα...  ::

----------


## kakis

> _ΑΝΑΖΗΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ 3 LINK!!!! ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ MICK FLEMM #51_  
> >>>>Παρακαλώ όχι client, *MONO* backbone<<<<
> 
> 
> 
> Ο κόμβος ειναι εδώ:http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=51
> 
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=51
> 
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται επικοινωνεί με εμένα ή με nicolouris, jungle_traveller


Ανανεώθηκε το post, πλέον τα if είναι 3.

----------


## Themis Ap

Ok

----------


## pgp_mx5

Kαλησπέρα και καλώ χειμώνα

Tο ένα IF Bx είναι ενεργό με τον " thanosrider (#8497)" είναι ενεργεί και η omni μου ψάχνω ένα ακόμα IF (τουλάχιστον) περιμένω ενδιαφερόμενους

PS: Themis Ap αν μπορείς ενημέρωσε το post 


Eυχάριστο
Παντελής #4855

----------


## Themis Ap

::  



> Kαλησπέρα και καλώ χειμώνα
> 
> Tο ένα IF Bx είναι ενεργό με τον " thanosrider (#8497)" είναι ενεργεί και η omni μου ψάχνω ένα ακόμα IF (τουλάχιστον) περιμένω ενδιαφερόμενους
> 
> PS: Themis Ap αν μπορείς ενημέρωσε το post 
> 
> 
> Eυχάριστο
> Παντελής #4855


Updated.

----------


## thalexan

Αναζητείται bb-link.

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αναζητείται bb-link.


Updated.

----------


## thalexan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από thalexan
> 
> Αναζητείται bb-link.
> 
> 
> Updated.


Υπάρχει ήδη η καταχώρησή μου στο πρώτο post. (Έστειλα το post ως "UP!".)

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Themis Ap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από thalexan
> 
> ...


OK..  ::   ::

----------


## dazyraby

Είμαι έτοιμος για λίνκ μόλις αυτό βρεθεί λόγο δυσκολίας στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο!!!

thalexan δοκίμασε μήπως με δείς έχω freespot.awmn σε ΑΡ σε Β....

ευχαριστώ

----------


## themaxx

Themis Ap σε λίγες μέρες δεν θα υπάρχει ο κόμβος μου λόγο μετακόμισης σε τελείως άλλη περιοχή οπότε θα πρέπει να με αφαιρέσεις από την αναζήτηση λινκ ..

Θενξ.  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Themis Ap σε λίγες μέρες δεν θα υπάρχει ο κόμβος μου λόγο μετακόμισης σε τελείως άλλη περιοχή οπότε θα πρέπει να με αφαιρέσεις από την αναζήτηση λινκ ..
> 
> Θενξ.


Οκ. Καλή μετακόμιση επομένως...  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Update 2/10/2007:

Ο κόμβος 
kyrfot #10905 (awmn link)
kyrfot #10905 (inet link)
ψάχνει 2ο BB-λίνκ. 

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να συνεννοηθούν με τον διαχειριστή houseclub μέσω των παραπάνω link (ή με pm στο leechers).

----------


## Themis Ap

Παρακαλώ, όσοι αναγράφεστε στο πρώτο ποστ, να ενημερώσετε για την κατάσταση των αναζητήσεών σας (...) για να ξέρουμε που βρισκόμαστε.  ::   ::

----------


## pgp_mx5

Kαλώ χειμώνα με υγεία

Εγώ είμαι ακόμα σε αναμονή και ψάχνω ένα ακόμα link bb το πιάτο το έχω στραμμένο προς Πάρνηθα και εκπέμπει στους 5560
με SSID: AWMN-4855-FREE. Φυσικά είναι διαθέσιμο προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις 

Το ενεργό link bb είναι με τον thanosrider.
Και είναι και ενεργό και ένα AP στους 2452 με SSID AWMN-4855-AP



Φιλικά 
Παντελής

----------


## fengi1

Θα γυρισω αυριο εκτος απροοπτου το 6ο μου πιατο προς Βορεια ( Χαλανδρι - Μαρουσι - Πευκη )

Η οπτικη μου ειναι 

[attachment=0:9125d]BOREIA.JPG[/attachment:9125d]

Υπαρχει διαθεσιμο If ;

Θα ενημερωσω οταν εκπεμπει.

----------


## nicolouris

Έχω γυρισμένα 2 πιάτα, όχι ακριβώς προς τα εσένα αλλά τσέκαρε να δεις μήπως παίξει τπτ.

----------


## Themis Ap

> Θα γυρισω αυριο εκτος απροοπτου το 6ο μου πιατο προς Βορεια ( Χαλανδρι - Μαρουσι - Πευκη )
> 
> Η οπτικη μου ειναι 
> 
> [attachment=0:63614]BOREIA.JPG[/attachment:63614]
> 
> Υπαρχει διαθεσιμο If ;
> 
> Θα ενημερωσω οταν εκπεμπει.



Ίσως κάτι να γινόταν και με εμένα, αλλά κάτι η απόσταση (...), κάτι κάποιο εμπόδιο που βγάζει το wind, μάλλον τα καθιστούν ανέφικτο...

----------


## Themis Ap

> Έχω γυρισμένα 2 πιάτα, όχι ακριβώς προς τα εσένα αλλά τσέκαρε να δεις μήπως παίξει τπτ.


Το πιάτο προς τα μένα είναι ενεργό;

Ρωτάω μπας και ξεκλέψω λίγο χρόνο για κανά scan από το πιάτο που έχω προς kxrist...

----------


## fengi1

Ετοιμος

Searching..........
destination,transport,,FWROUTE//Trace FWroute Times
FWIN,2002/01/23,01:21:01 +2:00 GMT,194.63.199.99:60000,212.205.246.77:2140,UDP/212.34.83,Net Bios/222.127.173.26:981,Tcp
*Virus Uploading.......to voreia proasteia...*

+2:00 GMT,212.205.214.72:1070,212.205.246.77:137,UDP
Victims Ip Locked//Ports1380#2060/6000 Opened
Starting 230 Vulnerable Microshoft FTP Upload 
Virus* //(User Defined)//
is ok (Auto-Away)
 ::   ::  

[attachment=1:13463]scan-bor.JPG[/attachment:13463]

nicolouris εσυ απο εκει εισαι ετσι

[attachment=0:13463]nicolour-fengi.jpg[/attachment:13463]

Το αφηνω *AP 5220 SSID: awmn-12088-BBsearch6*

και αναμενω...  ::

----------


## nicolouris

ΟΚ θα προσπαθήσω να γυρίσω όποτε μπορέσω ένα πιάτο,αναμονή...

----------


## nicolouris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nicolouris
> 
> Έχω γυρισμένα 2 πιάτα, όχι ακριβώς προς τα εσένα αλλά τσέκαρε να δεις μήπως παίξει τπτ.
> 
> 
> Το πιάτο προς τα μένα είναι ενεργό;
> 
> Ρωτάω μπας και ξεκλέψω λίγο χρόνο για κανά scan από το πιάτο που έχω προς kxrist...


Nαι κανονικά είναι ενεργό!!!

----------


## fengi1

Κανα νεο απο τα βορεια ;

AP 5220 SSID: awmn-12088-BBsearch6

----------


## nicolouris

Όχι ακόμα sorry αύριο θα ανέβω μια ταράτσα να τσεκάρω!!!

----------


## Dare Devil

Ο κόμβος Crom #4971 ψάχνει για δεύτερο BB στο Μαρούσι και στις γύρω περιοχές. Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε...  ::  Για φώτος και λεπτομέρειες εξοπλισμού στο wind.  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Update 27.10.2007.

Happy hunting dare devil!

----------


## fengi1

To _AP 5220 SSID: awmn-12088-BBsearch6_ νοιωθει μοναξιες.

κοιταει ανατολικα προς ΟΑΚΑ ακομα.

----------


## choko

ετοιμάζουμε νέο κόμβο στην περιοχή σωρός στο μαρούσι και ψάχνουμε για πιθανές συνδέσεις και λίγη βοήθεια στις ρυθμίσεις. 

ο εξοπλισμός για δύο συνδέσεις είναι τοποθετημένος (αλλά σβηστός αυτήν την στιγμή).

περισσότερες πληροφορίες για εξοπλισμό και οπτική

naxos (#13190)

φιλικά
κώστας

----------


## Themis Ap

> ετοιμάζουμε νέο κόμβο στην περιοχή σωρός στο μαρούσι και ψάχνουμε για πιθανές συνδέσεις και λίγη βοήθεια στις ρυθμίσεις. 
> 
> ο εξοπλισμός για δύο συνδέσεις είναι τοποθετημένος (αλλά σβηστός αυτήν την στιγμή).
> 
> περισσότερες πληροφορίες για εξοπλισμό και οπτική
> 
> naxos (#13190)
> 
> φιλικά
> κώστας


Υπάρχει ήδη μία καταχώρηση για τον κόμβο αυτό. Δεν μου είχες στείλει ότι μιλάς με socrates για ένα πρώτο λίνκ;

Θα πρότεινα να μιλήσεις με fchris και kyrfot για αρχή. Μπορείς να δεις τις καταχωρήσεις τους στην πρώτη σελίδα. Από το wind στείλε τους κατευθείαν mail. Μπορείς επίσης να στείλεις και pm στα παιδιά μέσω του forum. 

Επιλογές υπάρχουν αρκετές. Άρχισε να επικοινωνείς με τους κοντινούς σου κόμβους και ειδικά αυτούς που βρίσκεις και στην πρώτη σελίδα του thread.

Για βοήθεια με ρυθμίσεις κτλ, ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω όπως μπορώ και εγώ, αλλά από την άλλη βδομάδα που τελειώνω εξεταστική.

Happy hunting!

----------


## choko

ευχαριστώ για τις συμβούλες θέμη! σου έστειλα και pm σχετικά. 

πράγματι, μιλάω με fchris και θα συνεχίσω την αναζήτηση από την λίστα που διατηρείς και τον χάρτη.

επίσης, σιγα-σιγά καθώς θα μαθαίνω το σύστημα, η αναζήτηση θα γίνει και με βασή το σήμα που δίνει ο εξοπλισμός, ώστε να μπουν τα links και να περάσουμε στο πιο ενδιαφέρον (για εμένα) στάδιο των εφαρμογών.

καλά αποτελέσματα στις εξετάσεις!

κώστας

----------


## fengi1

> την Τετ Οκτ 31, 2007 12:39 am
> 
> To _AP 5220 SSID: awmn-12088-BBsearch6_ νοιωθει μοναξιες.
> 
> κοιταει ανατολικα προς ΟΑΚΑ ακομα.


up
Αραχνες εχει πιασει. Πρεπει να ανεβω να το καθαρισω λιγο  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Αντώνη σε λίγες μέρες θα είναι έτοιμος ο ιστός οπότε αν μπορείς κάνε λίγο υπομονή!!  ::

----------


## marius

Υπάρχει ελεύθερο Interface 
προς Ν.Ηράκλειο,Μαρούσι,Χαλάνδρι,Μελίσσια,Βριλήσσια.

----------


## jungle traveller

Παιζει και απο εδω ενα if ελευθερο,υπαρχει και ap με ssid:awmn-1431_searching_for_bb

----------


## marius

Χρόνια πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά  ::   ::  
Σε τη συχνότητα είναι?

----------


## jungle traveller

2412

----------


## choko

χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά!

βρέθηκα λίγο με nicolouris και μου είπε ότι θέλει να κάνει scan. βλέπω ότι και ο jungle traveller μπορεί να βολευτεί περίπου στην ίδια περιοχή

επομένως έχω γυρίσει το δεύτερο interface σε a προς χαλάνδρι (στην πλευρά της κηφισίας). το πρώτο if κοιτάει προς νέο-μαρούσι και μελίσσια με τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις.

πάντως, δεν γνωρίζω και πολλά για τις ρυθμίσεις:

mac-address=00:0B:6B:0B:44:97
radio-name="bb-search" 
mode=ap-bridge 
ssid="awmn-naxos-sw"
frequency=5600

είμαι στην διάθεση σας για αλλαγές και ρυθμίσεις.

---
#13190 naxos, Μαρούσι
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13190
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=35101

----------


## marius

> 2412


Δυστυχώς δεν έπιασα κάτι  ::   ::  Μόνο τον dti έπιασα που είναι στην ίδια ευθεία.
Το σκαν όμως το έκανα με μια ομνι 12αρα και το 900αρι.
Οπτικη προς εμενα υπαρχει?

----------


## gonzalez

To link βρέθηκε (με choko) οπότε μπορείτε να με βγάλετε από τη λίστα! Thanx!!!

----------


## Themis Ap

Μπράβο  ::  

Το λινκ βγήκε με τον choko από τον κόμβο naxos #13190, σωστά;

----------


## choko

σωστά, ο κόμβος naxos (13190) έχει αυτή την στιγμή δύο ενεργά link, ένα με marius και ένα με gonzalez.

η αναζήτηση συνεχίζεται για ένα-δύο if ακόμη, αφού τόσο ο ιστός όσο και η κάρτα miniPCI2PCI χωράει άλλα δύο.

οπότε, αν γίνεται, ο κόμβος naxos να παραμείνει στην λίστα με τους κόμβους που ψάχνουν για bb link.

----------


## Themis Ap

> οπότε, αν γίνεται, ο κόμβος naxos να παραμείνει στην λίστα με τους κόμβους που ψάχνουν για bb link.


Δεν πάει πουθενά, εκεί θα μείνει  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Update VITO_CORLEONE (#6311).

Ψάχνει 2 links.

----------


## thalexan

Up.

Κόμβος 8728 στο Κ. Χαλάνδρι, πλησίον Νομισματοκοπείου, ψάχνει 2ο ταίρι.

----------


## m0bius

Υπάρχει και εδώ ένα link που περιμένει κάποιον.

----------


## klarabel

> Υπάρχει και εδώ ένα link που περιμένει κάποιον.


Εχεις οπτική πρός εμάς ? Για δές το. Ενδιαφερόμενοι υπάρχουν.

----------


## Themis Ap

Νέο update με mobius.

Απλά αν είναι να είναι λειτουργικό αυτό το thread και να μην χάσει το νόημα του, θα πρέπει όποιος έχει ζητήσει καταχώρηση να *ενημερώνει* για την κατάσταση της αναζήτησής του...

----------


## m0bius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από m0bius
> 
> Υπάρχει και εδώ ένα link που περιμένει κάποιον.
> 
> 
> Εχεις οπτική πρός εμάς ? Για δές το. Ενδιαφερόμενοι υπάρχουν.


Γενικά έχω βγάλει links προς περιστέρι, χαιδάρι, πρός Ίλιον δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ και είναι οριακά δεξία αν μπορώ να τα δώ. (http://www.mobius.awmn/pics/ - για φωτογραφίες)

----------


## klarabel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από m0bius
> 
> ...


Εχεις pm.

----------


## Themis Ap

Meeting Βορείων - take a look

----------


## choko

> Νέο update με mobius.
> 
> Απλά αν είναι να είναι λειτουργικό αυτό το thread και να μην χάσει το νόημα του, θα πρέπει όποιος έχει ζητήσει καταχώρηση να *ενημερώνει* για την κατάσταση της αναζήτησής του...


Η ενημέρωση για την παρούσα κατάσταση είναι το λιγότερο που απαιτείται. Από την πρόσφατη προσωπική εμπειρία επικοινωνίας με αρκετούς από τους κόμβους που αναφέρονται στην λίστα προκύπτει ότι υπάρχουν πολλές λεπτομέρειες που δεν φαίνονται στην λίστα. Για παράδειγμα, κάποιοι δεν απαντούν, αρκετοί που απαντούν έχουν κάποιες προσδοκίες όπως το link τους να γίνει με κάποιον που έχει 1-2 ενεργά link, ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι είναι διαθέσιμοι για να γίνει η δουλειά σε κάποιες χρονικές περιόδους. Οπότε το πρόβλημα της σωστής πληροφόρησης (που φαίνεται ότι έχει πολλές διαστάσεις) μετατίθεται στο thread του κάθε επιμέρους κόμβου.

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Themis Ap
> 
> Νέο update με mobius.
> 
> Απλά αν είναι να είναι λειτουργικό αυτό το thread και να μην χάσει το νόημα του, θα πρέπει όποιος έχει ζητήσει καταχώρηση να *ενημερώνει* για την κατάσταση της αναζήτησής του...
> 
> 
> Η ενημέρωση για την παρούσα κατάσταση είναι το λιγότερο που απαιτείται. Από την πρόσφατη προσωπική εμπειρία επικοινωνίας με αρκετούς από τους κόμβους που αναφέρονται στην λίστα προκύπτει ότι υπάρχουν πολλές λεπτομέρειες που δεν φαίνονται στην λίστα. Για παράδειγμα, κάποιοι δεν απαντούν, αρκετοί που απαντούν έχουν κάποιες προσδοκίες όπως το link τους να γίνει με κάποιον που έχει 1-2 ενεργά link, ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι είναι διαθέσιμοι για να γίνει η δουλειά σε κάποιες χρονικές περιόδους. Οπότε το πρόβλημα της σωστής πληροφόρησης (που φαίνεται ότι έχει πολλές διαστάσεις) μετατίθεται στο thread του κάθε επιμέρους κόμβου.


Λογικό. Απλά αυτό το thread πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να βοηθήσει, προσφέροντας κάποιες αρχικές και μόνο κατευθύνσεις. Μετά pm και συζήτηση στο ανάλογο thread των εκάστοτε κόμβων.

Όπως λέγεται συχνά, το AWMN βασίζεται πάνω στις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις. Γνωρίζεις, ψάχνεις, συζητάς και βλέπεις τι γίνεται και τι όχι.

Μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι διέπεται από τη λογική του best-effort. Ότι μπορεί ο καθένας και όπως μπορεί, προσφέρει.

Όσον αφορά το θέμα με τα "προαπαιτούμενα" λινκ, για να γίνεις δεκτός, είμαι αρνητικός σε αυτή τη λογική, αλλά πάλι είναι η άποψή μου...
Με καλή διάθεση βέβαια και επιμονή/υπομονή δεν πρόκειται να μην βγάλεις άκρη  ::  

Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής, ένα χόμπι είναι και θα πρέπει να κάνουμε ότι κάνουμε χωρίς πίεση ή άγχη. Αλλιώς δεν σου προσφέρει και τίποτα...

----------


## choko

> Όσον αφορά το θέμα με τα "προαπαιτούμενα" λινκ, για να γίνεις δεκτός, είμαι αρνητικός σε αυτή τη λογική, αλλά πάλι είναι η άποψή μου...
> Με καλή διάθεση βέβαια και επιμονή/υπομονή δεν πρόκειται να μην βγάλεις άκρη  
> 
> Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής, ένα χόμπι είναι και θα πρέπει να κάνουμε ότι κάνουμε χωρίς πίεση ή άγχη. Αλλιώς δεν σου προσφέρει και τίποτα...


Θέμη, συμφωνώ με όσα γράφεις σχετικά με την φιλοσοφία και την "στάση" (attitude) του awmn, άλλωστε το ποστ μου είχε στόχο να τονίσει ότι αυτό εδώ το thread είναι περισσότερο ένας κατάλογος (index) παρά σημείο συνολικής πληροφόρησης για την τρέχουσα κατάσταση κάθε κόμβου, κάτι το οποίο είναι περισσότερο το wind και τα threads των κόμβων.

----------


## Kenshin

λοιπον,ο διαχειριστης του κομβου 4124 ψαχνει bb στην ευρυτερη περιοχη των βορειων προαστιων.υπαρχει κομπλε interface που καθεται.επικοινωνηστε με mail απευθειας με [email protected] αφου βεβαιωθειτε οτι βλεπεται το αp με ssid awmn-4124-ap επειδη η οπτικη του κομβου ειναi αρκετα περιορισμενη.να στειλουν mail μονο οσοι σε αντιστοιχο scan ειδαν το ap.
ευχαριστω,Νασος

----------


## Themis Ap

Update: 30/01/2008 nasos, #4124.

@Kenshin: Ίσως βολεύει να το ψάξετε με naxos (#13190) για ένα λινκ  ::  .
Φαίνεται να είναι κοντά και με, θεωρητικά, καθαρή οπτική σύμφωνα με wind.

----------


## thalexan

:: [attachment=0:14a0273l]Scan.jpg[/attachment:14a0273l]

O κόμβος mountak έχει ακόμη ελεύθερο if;

----------


## Themis Ap

> [attachment=0:8elfln4p]Scan.jpg[/attachment:8elfln4p]
> 
> O κόμβος mountak έχει ακόμη ελεύθερο if;


Δεν ξέρω για mountak, αλλά για ρίξε μία ματιά εδώ: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=485405#p485405.

Μπορεί να βγεί κάτι ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## choko

> Update: 30/01/2008 nasos, #4124.
> 
> @Kenshin: Ίσως βολεύει να το ψάξετε με naxos (#13190) για ένα λινκ  .
> Φαίνεται να είναι κοντά και με, θεωρητικά, καθαρή οπτική σύμφωνα με wind.


βρεθήκαμε με τον Νάσο και κάναμε δοκιμές και από τις δύο πλευρές αλλά τελικά η οπτική από την πλευρά του nasos είναι σχετικά περιορισμένη από τα πολλά δέντρα, πράγμα όχι κακό γιατί έχει ωραίο κήπο και θέα!  ::  Πέρα από την ατυχία της προσπάθειας, ο Νάσος είναι αρκετά παλιός στο awmn και λέμε να μαζέψουμε μερικούς ακόμη από την στενή περιοχή γύρω από το δημοτικό κολυμβητήριο στο Μαρούσι και να προχωρήσουμε περισσότερο συντονισμένα. Μάλλον θα ξεκινήσουμε με ένα ξεχωριστό thread και κάποιες τοπικές συναντήσεις μέσα στα επόμενα δύο ΣΚ.

----------


## GuaranDeed

Δεν έχω ανοιχτό IF αλλά διατίθεμαι να προσφέρω με αγορά και εγκατάσταση στη θέση μου.

----------


## GuaranDeed

Είμα πολύ κοντά στο Naso. Θα κάνω scan μόλις κοπάσει ο αέρας.

----------


## Themis Ap

Kαλημέρα.

@GuaranDeed: Πόσα λινκ σκοπεύεις να κάνεις; Βλέπω είσαι πελάτης τώρα στον mkar; Θα μπορούσες ίσως να γίνεις ενδιάμεσος σε naxos-nasos...  ::

----------


## acoul

ρίξτε μια ματιά στους 2.4GHz channel #2 για το essid awmn-55 κόμβος SGGvril #55. υπάρχουν δυο πιάτα έτοιμα !!

----------


## GuaranDeed

ok, thanks for the info. Αρκεί να πέσει λίγο ο παλιοαέρας. ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Update 10.02.2008

SGGvril, #55 Βριλλήσια Αναζήτηση 2 links.

GuaranDeed, #9209 Mαρούσι Αναζήτηση Χ links.

----------


## fengi1

> - mobius, #1966 Ηράκλειο
> Υπάρχει 1 ελεύθερο IF.


Εχω γυρισει ενα πιατο ΑΡ 5500 και κοιταζει mobius.
SSID : awmn-12088-search7

----------


## artpas

Υπάρχουν δύο (2) ελεύθερα if και αναζητούνται επειγόντως link

----------


## Themis Ap

> Υπάρχουν δύο (2) ελεύθερα if και αναζητούνται επειγόντως link


Update.

ΥΓ: Aπό το #1011 έτσι;

----------


## Pater_Familias

Υπάρχει ένα if διαθέσιμο, από τον pater2 (2334), που ψάχνει λινκ προς Αγ Παρασκευή και γύρω περιοχές. Προτάσεις δεκτές.

----------


## flightcaptain

Καλημέρα

Αναζητώ και εγώ ένα link. Αν καταφέρω να σηκώσω κανένα 3μετρο ιστό, θα έχω αρκετά καλή οπτική προς Μελίσσια, Χαλάνδρι, Μαρούσι.

Τα στοιχεία μου στο WiND : Internet, AWMN

----------


## Themis Ap

Update 27/2/08:

flightcaptain (#14567)

Kαλή αναζήτηση...  ::

----------


## flightcaptain

Ευχαριστώ Themis

----------


## GuaranDeed

Λοιπόν το scan σε b για το Nasos απετυχε παταγωδως. Δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη.
Επόμενη κίνηση να δω εαν μπορω να αναλαβω το link του xtreme με τον tassos (#41) το οποιο φαινεται να ειναι νεκρο?
Εν συνεχεια εαν δουλεψει αυτο (η και παραλληλα-αναλογως χρονου), θα δω εαν εχω και οπτικη επαφη με τον fchris (#11690). 
Και επεται συνεχεια...

----------


## GuaranDeed

Αυριο πρωι με τη συνδρομη του papaki63 και φυσικα καιρου επιτρεποντος, θα κανω το scan για το ΒΒ. Ελπιζω να μη μου το χαλασουν οι απεργιες... 
Εαν υπαρχει καποιος αλλος που ψαχνει στη περιοχη εκτος xtreme και fchris που ενδιαφερεται για BB, ας μου στειλει pm.

----------


## GuaranDeed

Καλημερα. Τα αποτελεσματα του χθεσινου scan:
awmn-1064-3576
awmn-17021-search for BB
awmn-2720-6912
awmn-941-8815
awmn-9779-941

Εχω τη δυνατοτητα να ανεβω ακομα περιπου 3 μετρα, αλλα δεν ειχα σκαλα χθες.
Τον fchris δεν τον ειδα.
Νικο (#941-nkladakis), το if με τον #41 ειναι ακομα up? ή εχει πεσει γιατι δεν το επιασα.
O #17021 ποιος και που ειναι? Γιατι δεν υπαρχει στο wind!!!
Επισης τι link ειναι αυτο με τον #6912 (του #2720). Υφισταται???
Γενικα τα αποτελεσματα ειναι λιγο μπερδεμενα κυριως γιατι εχουν σηκωθει links ή AP που μπερδευουν το scan και δεν υπαρχουν στο wind.

----------


## netattack

Γεια σας κι απο εμένα. Με τη βοήθεια του kabaiver, ετοίμάσα ένα ταρατσόκουτο, μαζί με τα απαραίτητα feeders και πιάτα και ψάχνω κόσμο με ελεύθερα IF για να συνδεθώ κι εγώ στο AWMN. Έχω δυνατότητα για 2 IF προς το παρόν και πολύ καλή θέα προς τη μεριά Πεντέλης, Μελισσίων, Βριλλησίων.
nodeid 13633, Γέρακας

----------


## Themis Ap

> Γεια σας κι απο εμένα. Με τη βοήθεια του kabaiver, ετοίμάσα ένα ταρατσόκουτο, μαζί με τα απαραίτητα feeders και πιάτα και ψάχνω κόσμο με ελεύθερα IF για να συνδεθώ κι εγώ στο AWMN. Έχω δυνατότητα για 2 IF προς το παρόν και πολύ καλή θέα προς τη μεριά Πεντέλης, Μελισσίων, Βριλλησίων.
> nodeid 13633, Γέρακας


Kαλημέρα και καλώς όρισες.

Τυπικά, μάλλον θα πρέπει να συμπεριληφθείς στην λίστα για την ανατολική αττική. Εσύ τι λες;

----------


## Themis Ap

Update 17/03/08:

Προστέθηκαν οι κόμβοι manwlakos #11519 και kdim #8289.

Αφαιρέθηκε ο κόμβος mountak #11520.

----------


## kdim

ευχαριστω themis AP 
το πιατο κοιταει προς χαλανδρι και ειναι σε ap mode ωστε εαν κανεις με πιανει να βγαλουμε λινκ 
αλλα υπαρχει και δυνατοτητα να το γυρισω αναλογα  ::

----------


## GuaranDeed

> ευχαριστω themis AP 
> το πιατο κοιταει προς χαλανδρι και ειναι σε ap mode ωστε εαν κανεις με πιανει να βγαλουμε λινκ 
> αλλα υπαρχει και δυνατοτητα να το γυρισω αναλογα


Οπως ειναι τωρα το πιατο σου πιθανον να το πιασω. Σε τι συχνοτητα ειναι?
By the way, μολις τελειωσα την κατασκευη του ταρατσοpc με την εξαιρετικη/ιδιαιτερη/αποφασιστικη συνδρομη του papaki63, τον οποιο και ευχαριστω ιδιαιτερως (φωτο θα ανεβασω σε λιγο).  ::  
Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια: 3 μετρος ιστος και νεο scan...
Αμην και πότε!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Snakeoff

Κατάφερα επιτέλους να ανεβάσω ένα PC στην ταράτσα, υπόλοιπος εξοπλισμός μαζέυτηκε και ψάχνω για 4 bb links να δώσω λόγο ύπαρξης σε όλη αυτή τη σιδεριά που έχω μαζέψει εκεί 'πάνω. ID κομβου 14140 - τοποθεσία Περισσός, Νέα Ιωνία με οπτική πολύ καλή από ΒΑ έως ΝΔ counter clockwise (σύντομα φωτός)
Αναμένονται ενδιαφερόμενοι...  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Updated με snakeoff. Καλά λινκς.

Mία ερώτηση όμως. Γιατί έχεις κάνει 2 καταχωρήσεις στο Wind (snakeoff και snakeoff_2);
Μπορείς απλά στο snakeoff να αλλάξεις τις συντεταγμένες αν δεν είναι στη σωστή θέση...  ::

----------


## marius

> Υπάρχει ελεύθερο Interface 
> προς Ν.Ηράκλειο,Μαρούσι,Χαλάνδρι,Μελίσσια,Βριλήσσια.


Θεμη,υπάρχει ακόμα διαθέσιμο ΒΒ μιας και το Λινκ με τον choko είναι προσωρινό μέχρι να βγάλει ο Κώστας(choko) πιο κοντινά Λινκς.
Όποτε βαλε και μένα στην λίστα.

----------


## Themis Ap

Marius εσύ είσαι από δυτικά προάστια...  ::  

 ::  Θα κάνω μία προσθήκη, όταν βρω λίγο χρόνο να ψάξω τις σελίδες αυτού του thread, με "ετεροδημότες" που ψάχνουν λίνκς προς τα ΒΠ.  ::

----------


## pgp_mx5

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από marius
> 
> Υπάρχει ελεύθερο Interface 
> προς Ν.Ηράκλειο,Μαρούσι,Χαλάνδρι,Μελίσσια,Βριλήσσια.
> 
> 
> Θεμη,υπάρχει ακόμα διαθέσιμο ΒΒ μιας και το Λινκ με τον choko είναι προσωρινό μέχρι να βγάλει ο Κώστας(choko) πιο κοντινά Λινκς.
> Όποτε βαλε και μένα στην λίστα.


Kαλησπερίζω την παρέα

Λόγο ότι έχω και εγώ ένα IF Free υπάρει περίπτωση να βγάλουμε μαζί τίποτα  ::  

από wind τα δείχνει καλά στην πράξει δεν ξέρω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Snakeoff

> Updated με snakeoff. Καλά λινκς.
> 
> Mία ερώτηση όμως. Γιατί έχεις κάνει 2 καταχωρήσεις στο Wind (snakeoff και snakeoff_2);
> Μπορείς απλά στο snakeoff να αλλάξεις τις συντεταγμένες αν δεν είναι στη σωστή θέση...



Υπάρχουν και οι δύο. Ο Snakeoff είναι ο παλαιός με ένα linksys που παίζει μόνο client και ο Snakeoff_2 είναι ο νέος στα 50 μ. από τον άλλο.  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Themis Ap
> 
> Updated με snakeoff. Καλά λινκς.
> 
> Mία ερώτηση όμως. Γιατί έχεις κάνει 2 καταχωρήσεις στο Wind (snakeoff και snakeoff_2);
> Μπορείς απλά στο snakeoff να αλλάξεις τις συντεταγμένες αν δεν είναι στη σωστή θέση... 
> 
> 
> 
> Υπάρχουν και οι δύο. Ο Snakeoff είναι ο παλαιός με ένα linksys που παίζει μόνο client και ο Snakeoff_2 είναι ο νέος στα 50 μ. από τον άλλο.



Οκ απλά μου φάνηκε περίεργο που ήταν δίπλα δίπλα. 

Πιστεύω να έβαλα τον σωστό  ::  ...

----------


## marius

> Λόγο ότι έχω και εγώ ένα IF Free υπάρει περίπτωση να βγάλουμε μαζί τίποτα  
> 
> από wind τα δείχνει καλά στην πράξει δεν ξέρω


Δυστυχώς ο κόμβος βρίσκεται σε τριώροφο και επειδή γύρω μου έχω πενταόροφες είναι περιορισμένη η οπτική μου.
Κηφισιά δεν βλέπω καθόλου ,όποτε ειναι δυσκολο να βγει το Λινκ.

----------


## Snakeoff

Βγήκε το πρώτο με Artpas  ::  
Μένουν ακόμα 3 ελεύθερα....

----------


## Themis Ap

> Βγήκε το πρώτο με Artpas  
> Μένουν ακόμα 3 ελεύθερα....


Kαλή συνέχεια!  ::

----------


## kdim

καλησπερα 
εχω ιφ ελευθερο που κοιταει προς χαλανδρι και συγκεκριμενα προς τον κομβο naxos
υπαρχει κανενα ελευθερο να βγουμε?
ευχαριστω.

----------


## flightcaptain

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

Εγκαταστάθηκε ένα if και με ένα πρόχειρο scan σε A (και μόνος και στο χέρι το πιάτο  ::  ) είδα τα ακόλουθα. Δυστυχώς πρέπει να πάρω βραχίωνα διότι χρειάζομαι πιό αρνητική και από τις αρνητικές κλίσεις.Τώρα το πιάτο είναι σε AP mode στη συχνότητα 5240 και κοιτάει Νότια-ΝοτιοΑνατολικα. Αν βρεθεί "ταίρι" καλοδεχούμενο  ::  

Παραθέτω τα αποτελέσματα του scan

----------


## Candlemass

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, καινούργιος στο AWMN εδώ και δεν ξέρω αν ποστάρω στο σωστό thread...  :: 

Είμαι ο κόμβος Candlemass (#14779) - http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14779 και επειδή θέλω να συνδεθώ στο AWMN ως backbone, ψάχνω για άλλο ένα link. Από την αρχή με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ ο Γιάννης YGK (#1006) με τον οποίο και θα κάνω το 1ο link, οπότε ψάχνω για κάποιο άλλο παιδί που θα ήθελε να συνδεθούμε  :: 

Επίσης, μήπως μπορεί κάποιος φίλος (για να μην πρήζω και τον Γιάννη συνέχεια  :: ) να έρθει να κάνουμε ένα scan-αρισματάκι; Laptop με NetStumbler και panel έχω αλλά δεν έχω PCMCIA/ExpressCard ασύρματη κάρτα, οπότε δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα έχει νόημα σκανάρισμα με την ενσωματωμένη του laptop...

Άν έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος παρακαλώ υποδείξτε μου που πρέπει να ποστάρω. Ευχαριστώ και καλώς σας βρήκα  ::  

Υ.Γ. Γιαννάκη σου είμαι καταϋποχρεωμένος για όλη τη βοήθεια και τις εξυπηρετήσεις που μου έκανες από την αρχή!! Κερνάω Γαριδομανία μόλις σηκωθώ!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> ...


Καλώς όρισες.

Στο σωστό μέρος έκανες post  ::  
Θα σε προσθέσω στην λίστα της πρώτης σελίδας και από εκεί και πέρα θέλει υπομονή και επιμονή και όλα θα πάνε καλά.

ΥΓ: Καλό θα ήταν να δημιουργήσεις και ένα νέο θέμα εδώ: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=69
που να αφορά τον κόμβο σου με ότι πληροφορίες θέλεις να παραθέσεις αλλά και ότι άλλο θέλεις να συζητήσεις... Πάρε παράδειγμα από το αντίστοιχο του flightcaptain που είναι και πρώτο πρώτο... http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=36013

----------


## Candlemass

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα και τις πληροφορίες.  :: 

Θα φτιάξω και το ξεχωριστό θέμα, έχω στείλει πμ μέσω του WiND στον [email protected] που είδα ότι ενδιαφέρεται για links και είμαστε αρκετά κοντα (<1km με οπτική επαφή)...

----------


## Themis Ap

> Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα και τις πληροφορίες. 
> 
> Θα φτιάξω και το ξεχωριστό θέμα, έχω στείλει πμ μέσω του WiND στον [email protected] που είδα ότι ενδιαφέρεται για links και είμαστε αρκετά κοντα (<1km με οπτική επαφή)...


Thats the spirit  ::   ::  

@all: Να θυμάστε να ενημερώνετε για τυχόν λινκ που βγαίνουν έτσι ώστε να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται...  ::

----------


## houseclub

θέμη τον kyrfot #10905 τον παντρεψα με τον http://www.7bpm.com (#14835)  ::

----------


## flightcaptain

Themi έγινε πάντρεμα του flightcaptain #14567(δηλαδή εμού του ιδίου) με τον 7bpm #14835.Πάμε για το 2ο τώρα  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Έτσι βλέπω κίνηση και γουστάρω!

@flightcaptain: Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι με kdim που έψαχνε. Βρήκε;

----------


## flightcaptain

> Έτσι βλέπω κίνηση και γουστάρω!
> 
> @flightcaptain: Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι με kdim που έψαχνε. Βρήκε;


Δεν ξέρω αν βρήκε. Πάντως μάλλον θα παίξει link με τον xrg που έχει ήδη link με τον kdim.

----------


## kdim

καλημερα
δεν εχω βρει λινκ ακομα προσπαθησαμε με τον manwlako αλλα δεν βγαινει κατι καλο 
ακομα ψαχνω να βρω λινκ .

----------


## Themis Ap

Έγινε ένα update.

@kdim: Ψάχνεις κάποιο ακόμα ή έκλεισες με Tsakilos21?

----------


## kdim

εκλεισα με τον tsakilos21 
τελικα βγηκε το λινκ μαζι του.
ευχαριστω

----------


## Snakeoff

Βγήκε ακόμα ένα link με Marius 4704.
Μετά το Πάσχα έπεται συνέχεια ......  ::

----------


## nickfudu

Νομιζω οτι ηρθε το πληρωμα του χρονου να προχωρησω σε μερικες διασυνδεσεις εφοσον βρεθουν τα αναλογα ταιρια βεβαια.
Απ οτι βλεπω εαν δεν εχει βρει ακομα κατι ο pgp_mx5 (#4855) εχουμε ευκολο λινκ με καθαροτατη οπτικη και καλη αποσταση, οποτε σταματαει και αυτος να ειναι τερματικος.

Στα αμμεσα σχεδια ειναι 2-3 λινκ αναλογα βεβαια το ενδιαφερον.
Σε προσπαθεια που εγινε εχτες με τον κομβο gounara δυστυχως δεν ειχαμε το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα.  ::  

Υπαρχει πολλη καλη οπτικη προς θρακομακεδονες μενιδι λιοσια ενω δεν εχω καθολου οπτικη προς το μαρουσι βριλησσια μελισσια κλπ  ::  
Οποιος μπορει να ενδιαφερεται ευχαριστως να δουμε εαν μπορουμε να πραγματοποιησουμε διασυνδεση.

Φιλικα,
Νικος.

----------


## pgp_mx5

> Νομιζω οτι ηρθε το πληρωμα του χρονου να προχωρησω σε μερικες διασυνδεσεις εφοσον βρεθουν τα αναλογα ταιρια βεβαια.
> Απ οτι βλεπω εαν δεν εχει βρει ακομα κατι ο pgp_mx5 (#4855) εχουμε ευκολο λινκ με καθαροτατη οπτικη και καλη αποσταση, οποτε σταματαει και αυτος να ειναι τερματικος.
> 
> Στα αμμεσα σχεδια ειναι 2-3 λινκ αναλογα βεβαια το ενδιαφερον.
> Σε προσπαθεια που εγινε εχτες με τον κομβο gounara δυστυχως δεν ειχαμε το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα.  
> 
> Υπαρχει πολλη καλη οπτικη προς θρακομακεδονες μενιδι λιοσια ενω δεν εχω καθολου οπτικη προς το μαρουσι βριλησσια μελισσια κλπ  
> Οποιος μπορει να ενδιαφερεται ευχαριστως να δουμε εαν μπορουμε να πραγματοποιησουμε διασυνδεση.
> 
> ...



φυσικά και είμαι διαθέσιμος έστειλα και PM αύριο είμαι free από δουλειά και θα ανεβώ ταράτσα για ψάξιμο

φιλικά παντελής

----------


## nickfudu

Παντελη πολυ ωραια.
Υπαρχει ομως ενα προβλημα...  ::  

Ολη την εβδομαδα που ερχεται δουλευω απο τις 9 το πρωι εως τις 9 το βραδυ ελεω συνεχους ωραριου.
Οποτε απο την επομενη εβδομαδα μπορω να ασχοληθω και εγω και να το βγαλουμε.

Κατα τα αλλα δεν εχουμε προβλημα σου στελνω τωρα με πμ τα τηλεφωνα μου για να επικοινωνησουμε  ::  
Φιλικα,
Νικος

----------


## pgp_mx5

> Παντελη πολυ ωραια.
> Υπαρχει ομως ενα προβλημα...  
> 
> Ολη την εβδομαδα που ερχεται δουλευω απο τις 9 το πρωι εως τις 9 το βραδυ ελεω συνεχους ωραριου.
> Οποτε απο την επομενη εβδομαδα μπορω να ασχολειθω και εγω και να το βγαλουμε.
> 
> Κατα τα αλλα δεν εχουμε προβλημα σου στελνω τωρα με πμ τα τηλεφωνα μου για να επικοινωνησουμε  
> Φιλικα,
> Νικος



πολύ ωραία φιλε Νίκο

περιμένω το PM σου 

Φιλικα,
Παντελης

----------


## nickfudu

Δυστυχως το λινκ με τον pgp_mx5 δεν πραγματοποιηθηκε.
Παροτι φιανοταν σχετικα ευκολα (καλη αποσταση, καλη οπτικη στο wind) κατι πρεπει να μας κοβει την οπτικη.

Οποτε η αναζητησει συνεχιζεται. Υπαρχει αμμεσα διαθεσιμο ενα if για οποιον ενδιαφερεται.
Στα σχεδια ειναι να βγουν 2-3 λινκς ακομη.

Ευχαριστω
Νικος.

----------


## Snakeoff

Εχθές το βράδυ - ωραίος καιρός για ταρατσάδα - βγήκε το 3ο λινκ με abdul #6063  ::

----------


## acoul

> SGGvril #55 δυο ελεύθερες πιατάρες


spam <-- bump δηλαδή

----------


## gonzalez

Καλημέρα! Ο κόμβος (#6716) έχασε και τα 2 link και ψάχνει νέα!

----------


## Themis Ap

Έγινε και η προσθήκη.

 ::  Όσοι θέλουν ας ενημερώσουν για την κατάσταση των αναζητήσεών τους, να έρθουμε πάλι up-to-date...  ::

----------


## pgp_mx5

Kαλησπέρα στην παρέα.

Eίμαι ακόμα σε αναμονή για link 

έχει βγει το ένα με το Neuron 

το άλλο πιάτο είναι έτοιμο και διαθέσιμο σε όλες την κατευθύνσεις 


Συμπληρώνω ακόμα ότι το link με το thanosrider (#8497) έχει σταματήσει και έχει γίνει με το Neuron (#11607)

Φιλικά,
Παντελής

----------


## Olympic

Χαθήκαμε..........

----------


## Themis Ap

Updates: Firelord, pgp_mx5.

----------


## pgp_mx5

> Χαθήκαμε..........


Φιλε όντως χαθήκαμε 

θα σε πάρο τηλ να το πούμε

αυτές τις μέρες είμαι στο τρέξιμο 

Φιλικά,
Παντελής

----------


## 7bpm

Ενδιαφερόμαστε να βρεθεί κάποιος ενδιάμεσος που θα μπορούσε να μεσολαβήσει στο λινκ που έχει ο κόμβος μου (#14835) με τον Amar (#2510).

Ο λόγος είναι κάτι κυπαρίσσια, μέσα στο Άλσος του Συγγρού, που έχουν αρχίσει και ενοχλούν την διασύνδεση μας.  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Όποιος νομίζει ότι θα μπορούσε να εξυπηρετήσει σ’ αυτή μας την προσπάθεια, βγάζοντας παράλληλα αλλά 2 bb links στον κόμβο του, ας μου στείλει ΠΜ μπας και καταφέρουμε να διορθώσουμε αυτή την διαδρομή.  ::

----------


## tripkaos

εχω ενα panel σε ap με ssid awmn-2482-bbsearch που κοιταει προς βορεια οποιος το πιανει και θελει να το προχωρησουμε ας ποσταρει στον κομβο μου

----------


## beont

> Kαλησπέρα στην παρέα.
> 
> Eίμαι ακόμα σε αναμονή για link 
> 
> έχει βγει το ένα με το Neuron 
> 
> το άλλο πιάτο είναι έτοιμο και διαθέσιμο σε όλες την κατευθύνσεις 
> 
> 
> ...


Εγώ εγώ!!! έχεις πμ

----------


## Themis Ap

Updated.

outliner (tripkaos), #2482 N. Ιωνία

----------


## 7bpm

Υπάρχει ελεύθερο if στον κόμβο που ψάχνει για ταίρι. 

Αυστηρά στους 5700 MHz, με SSID awmn-14835-free και κατά προτίμηση την όσο δυνατότερη χαμηλή ισχύ. 

Και μια πανοραμική της θέας που έχει.

----------


## pgp_mx5

Την καλησπέρα μου στο forum

Να ενημερώσω πως αυτή την στιγμή έχω κάλυψη τον εξοπλισμό μου φυσικά αυτό δεν λέει τίποτα 

έχω 3 link on air 
το 1ο με neuron (#11607)
το 2ο με dlogic (#6835) 
και το 3ο με αμάρ2 (#4281)

φιλικά,
Παντελής

PS:Πολλά χαιρετίσματα στον φίλο μου Βασίλη  ::

----------


## Olympic

Στην γενική ηρεμία των βορείων το ότι έβγαλες 2 link είναι πολύ ενθαρρυντικό 

Καλά link σε όλους σας

----------


## Themis Ap

Everything up2date.

----------


## 7bpm

> Υπάρχει ελεύθερο if στον κόμβο που ψάχνει για ταίρι.


Ταίριαξε, επιτέλους… 

Με amar3 #4283 από Ψυχικό.

----------


## amar

Υπάρχει ελεύθερο if στον κόμβο #2510 @ Κηφισιά

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από 7bpm
> 
> Υπάρχει ελεύθερο if στον κόμβο που ψάχνει για ταίρι.
> 
> 
> Ταίριαξε, επιτέλους… 
> 
> Με amar3 #4283 από Ψυχικό.


Keep 'em coming  ::  





> Υπάρχει ελεύθερο if στον κόμβο #2510 @ Κηφισιά


Updated.

----------


## tripkaos

οποιος ενδιαφερετε υπαρχουν 2 free bblinks αμεσα...

----------


## [email protected]

O κόμβος 8621 ξαναστήθηκε σε νεο μηχανημα και ψανχει links. Υπάρχουν 2 interfaces διαθεσιμα και εχω θεα προς Χολαργό, Νέο Ψυχικό, Αγ. Παρασκευή και Χαλάνδρι. Δείτε και την πανοραμικη στο wind

----------


## sok

λοιπον, μετα απραξια αρκετου καιρου και τον YGK να με κραταει υπομονετικα ως πελατη σε Α πάνω του, ηρθε η ωρα....

κανα link με #3771 - Βριλησσια?????

δυο ψάχνω ειναι η αλήθεια... το ενα ειναι στημενο, το αλλο σχεδον έτοιμο (θελει ανανεωση εξοπλισμου).... 

ψαχνω κοντινα link... εχω θεα.... μονο προβλημα κατι λευκες στην ευθεια προς χαλανδρι  ::  

εχω Link με ygk live!!!!! Στην ευθυγραμιση μπυρες....!!!! 

gonzalez δες το κινητό σου  ::   :: 

Για το αρχικο post: 
Sok, #3771 Βριλησσια
1 ελευθερο - ενεργό IF, κοιταει προς μελισσια ssid: awmn-sok-test
ετοιμαζω 1 ακομα

----------


## thalexan

> λοιπον, μετα απραξια αρκετου καιρου και τον YGK να με κραταει υπομονετικα ως πελατη σε Α πάνω του, ηρθε η ωρα....
> 
> κανα link με #3771 - Βριλησσια?????
> 
> δυο ψάχνω ειναι η αλήθεια... το ενα ειναι στημενο, το αλλο σχεδον έτοιμο (θελει ανανεωση εξοπλισμου).... 
> 
> ψαχνω κοντινα link... εχω θεα.... μονο προβλημα κατι λευκες στην ευθεια προς χαλανδρι  
> 
> εχω Link με ygk live!!!!! Στην ευθυγραμιση μπυρες....!!!! 
> ...


Θα έστριβα πιάτο και αύριο, αλλά περιμένω να δω πώς θα εξελιχθεί η αντιπαροχή του απέναντι τετραγώνου.

----------


## Ygk

> λοιπον, μετα απραξια αρκετου καιρου και τον YGK να με κραταει υπομονετικα ως πελατη σε Α πάνω του, ηρθε η ωρα....


Γιά να πούμε την αλήθεια είσαι o μόνος σημαντικός λόγος που ενδιαφέρομαι για το uptime του router  ::   ::  
Οποτε χρειαστείς βοήθεια ... ξέρεις... έστω καί μέσα στο καταχείμωνο.... μαζόχα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## carlos32

Καλησπερα,

ψαχνω και εγω ενα BBlink για να συμπληρωσω τα αλλα 2 που βγηκαν με την απεριοριστη βοηθεια του klarabel


Κωστα ευχαριστω για αλλη μια φορα....


Να δω ποτε θα μου στειλεις το λογαριασμό

----------


## Vigor

Σιδηροκέφαλος!  ::

----------


## Afanas

Να 'μαι κ εγώ στην αναζήτηση όπως τότε στα παλία τα χρόνια....

Ψάχνω λοιπόν μέχρι και 4 λινκ από τον Afanas 2 στο Χαλάνδρι 
http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=15097

Η θέα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον πρώτο μου κόμβο αλλά έχω δει πολύ δυσκολότερες ταράτσες...

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## Vigor

Μας άφησες και σάλπαρες για τα λημέρια του Traptorα.
Καλά links αδερφέ!  ::

----------


## Afanas

Ο κόμβος ο παλιός είναι ακόμα στη θέση του και η πρόσκληση για ενα καλό κεντράρισμα ανοιχτή!
Το λινκ μας από την κίνηση που περνούσε πιστέυω πως είχε αρκετό νόημα να υπάρχει... Απλά το έχω κατεβάσει γιατί το σήμα ήταν στο θεό  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Έγινε update το αρχικό ποστ.

----------


## sok

τωρα ΚΑΙ φωτογραφιες στο wind!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  

YGK



> Γιά να πούμε την αλήθεια είσαι o μόνος σημαντικός λόγος που ενδιαφέρομαι για το uptime του router 
> Οποτε χρειαστείς βοήθεια ... ξέρεις... έστω καί μέσα στο καταχείμωνο.... μαζόχα


Φιλε εχω βγει στη γύρα αλλα οι επιλογές για το τελειο  ::  Link ειναι λίγες και η οπτική μας παίζει δύσκολα παιχνίδια, να δουμε.... 

για την ωρα, 

ygk ζεις, εσυ μας οδηγεις (στον εξω κοσμο)  ::

----------


## NIKOS-IVU

Μετά από μια περίοδο σαν πελάτης < NIKOS-IVU (#9967) > είπα να γίνω και εγώ κόμβος.

Μάζεψα τον εξοπλισμό και ζήτησα c class, έτσι αναζητώ δυο τουλάχιστον Link.

NIKOS-IVU (#9967)

----------


## Olympic

> Μετά από μια περίοδο σαν πελάτης < NIKOS-IVU (#9967) > είπα να γίνω και εγώ κόμβος.
> 
> Μάζεψα τον εξοπλισμό και ζήτησα c class, έτσι αναζητώ δυο τουλάχιστον Link.
> 
> NIKOS-IVU (#9967)


Εμαι σίγουρος οτι θα βρεθούν φιλοι να σε υποστηρίξουν . πες μου ποιους βλέπεις ? Εχεις σκανάρει την περιοχή σου ?  ::

----------


## Olympic

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NIKOS-IVU
> 
> Μετά από μια περίοδο σαν πελάτης < NIKOS-IVU (#9967) > είπα να γίνω και εγώ κόμβος.
> 
> Μάζεψα τον εξοπλισμό και ζήτησα C class, έτσι αναζητώ δυο τουλάχιστον Link.
> 
> NIKOS-IVU (#9967)
> 
> 
> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρεθούν φίλοι να σε υποστηρίξουν . πες μου ποιους βλέπεις ? Έχεις σκανάρει την περιοχή σου ?



Αν δεις στην πρώτη σελίδα κάποιοι κόμβοι από την περιοχή σου ζητούν λινκ δοκίμασε να επικοινωνήσεις μαζι τους

- *GuaranDeed, #9209* Mαρούσι
Aναζήτηση λινκ.

- *nasos, #4124 Mαρούσι*
Αναζητείται 1 λινκ. Υπάρχει ενεργό ΑΡ [awmn-4124-ap] για scan.
Email: [email protected]

- *naxos, #13190 Μαρούσι*
Kόμβος Βx - Ψάχνει για 1-2 BBlink.

- *crom #4971, Μαρούσι*
Ψάχνει ένα 2ο link. 

- *fchris, #11690 Μαρούσι*
1 IF ενεργό -> 360 μοίρες οπτική για όσους ενδιαφέρονται.
2 ΙF ακόμα ετοιμάζονται.

----------


## socrates

Επίσης επειδή το είδα προηγουμένως σε κάποιο post... και στον κόμβο #941 xtreme




> εχω τουλαχιστον 2-3 ιντερφεις ελευθερα απο κομβους που έκλεισαν ή συρρικνώθηκαν (αλεξ23, αλτεκ).
> εαν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος για ΒΒ ας επικοινωνήσει. Καλή οπτική επαφή με Χαλάνδρι Μελίσσια Βριλήσσια Πεντέλη

----------


## beont

Και εγώ!! και εγώ!! 3484

----------


## pathfinder

Εχω ένα λινκ και κάθετε...ευρως περιοχων που καλύπτε έιναι μεγαλό.Χαλανδρι,χολαργό,Ν.Ηρακλειο κλπ Οποις ενδιαφερέτε ας μου στειλε ενα πμ.  ::

----------


## atlas

Γεια σας ,

ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για 2o link. Έχω έτοιμο iface, με οπτική επαφή από Πεύκη προς Ψαλίδι Αμαρουσίου, Χαλάνδρι, κτλ. Θα κάνω κάποια σκαναρίσματα προσεχώς να δω τι πιάνω και θα σας ενημερώσω. Επίσης, αν κάποιος θέλει να σκανάρει προς εμένα, ας μου στείλει pm

Ευχαριστώ

Αντώνης

----------


## atlas

Από μια πρόχειρη ματιά στο wind, ίσως μπορεί να γίνει και με κόμβους Klystron (GuaranDeed), nasos, naxos, fchris. Εκτός του nasos, έχει άλλος ενεργό ΑΡ για scan?

----------


## amar

awmn-2510-ap

----------


## gounara

link προς τη περιοχη Ηρακλειου , Μεταμορφωσης , Ν.Ιωνιας και γυρω ζητειται

----------


## gounara

> link προς τη περιοχη Ηρακλειου , Μεταμορφωσης , Ν.Ιωνιας και γυρω ζητειται




up  ::

----------


## Mixos

Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο link στο Μαρούσι, κόμβος #thought 3576 @ 5300 MHz με SSID awmn-3576-looking4BB.

----------


## geosid

> Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο link στο Μαρούσι, κόμβος #thought 3576 @ 5300 MHz με SSID awmn-3576-looking4BB.


πεσε πανω μου με virtual AP  ::  εισαι στην ιδια ευθεια με το λινκ που εχω με 7βρμ  ::   ::   ::  κοντινο κοντινο  ::

----------


## gounara

> Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο link στο Μαρούσι, κόμβος #thought 3576 @ 5300 MHz με SSID awmn-3576-looking4BB.




Γυρνα πανω μου να δω αν γινεται τιποτα  ::

----------


## Mixos

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας geosid και gounara.
Εάν δεν βρω link πιο κοντά σε εμένα θα ξεκινήσω να το παλεύω μαζί σας.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## geosid

> Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας geosid και gounara.
> Εάν δεν βρω link πιο κοντά σε εμένα θα ξεκινήσω να το παλεύω μαζί σας.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


ma τα 15 χιλιομετρα που ειμαστε δεν ειναι και τοσο μακρινο λινκ  ::   ::   ::  . με καματερο εαν θες καποιο λινκ πες μου

----------


## zabounis

Υπάρχει ο κόμβος masc #13649 (φίλος μου)
έβγαλε σήμερα το 1ο Link με Nicolouris Χαλάνδρι

αναζητεί 2ο Link.

----------


## Mixos

> Υπάρχει ο κόμβος masc #13649 (φίλος μου)
> έβγαλε σήμερα το 1ο Link με Nicolouris Χαλάνδρι
> 
> αναζητεί 2ο Link.


Έχεις pm...

----------


## nicolouris

Για μίλα και με mick flemm υπάρχουν πολλά διαθέσιμα ifs.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Για δείτε στον κόμβο μου παιδιά, έβαλα τα πιάτα ψιλοπρόχειρα και έκανα μερικά scan, τα γυρνάω σε ap mode και προσπαθήστε να με πιάσετε...

----------


## atlas

Έκανα σήμερα ένα πρώτο scan (με απλή εξωτερική κεραία σε laptop, όχι με feeder) και οι μόνοι κόμβοι που έπιασα (πλην dti που έχω ήδη link), ήταν ο abdul (#6063) και ο phalbi (#11984), ο οποίος, από ότι γράφει στο wind, δεν έχει ελεύθερο if.

Υπάρχει κάποιος από τους υπόλοιπους που ψάχνει για link στις ευρύτερες περιοχές Αμαρουσίου, Χαλανδρίου, Φιλοθέης, Αγ. Παρασκευής κτλ και δεν έχει σηκωμένο ΑΡ για εντοπισμό, που να ενδιαφέρεται να κανονίσουμε κάποια δοκιμή (είτε στα 5GHz, είτε στα 2.4GHz); Αν ναι, ας στείλει ένα pm.

Ευχαριστώ

Αντώνης

----------


## choko

> Υπάρχει κάποιος από τους υπόλοιπους που ψάχνει για link στις ευρύτερες περιοχές Αμαρουσίου, Χαλανδρίου, Φιλοθέης, Αγ. Παρασκευής κτλ και δεν έχει σηκωμένο ΑΡ για εντοπισμό, που να ενδιαφέρεται να κανονίσουμε κάποια δοκιμή (είτε στα 5GHz, είτε στα 2.4GHz); Αν ναι, ας στείλει ένα pm.


υπάρχουν αρκετοί που ψάχνουν χωρίς να έχουν ΑΡ σε Β. 

στην περιοχή μας ψάχνοται οι εξής: naxos, thought, mick-flem, gonzalez

αν θες γύρνα το ελεύθερο λινκ σου σε Α προς naxos και θα σκανάρω άμεσα (δευτ, τρι, τετ.) μετά δοκίμασε και με τους άλλους που συνήθως είναι διαθέσιμοι ΣΚ.

φοβάμαι ότι θα μας κόβει ένας λόφος, αλλά ας δοκιμάσουμε... 

θα βοηθούσε αν είχες κάποια φώτο από την ταράτσα σου.

κώστας

----------


## stargate

Εξοπλισμός:
Router: Tualatin 1,3Ghz
Wifi: Routerboard 14 + Wistron CM6
Κεραίες:Κάτοπτρα 80cm + Feeder nvak
Links: 1 χ bb-link με nicolouris Χαλάνδρι

Αναζητώ κόμβο με μελίσσια,χαλάνδρι,μαρούσι,νέα πεντέλη. Υπάρχει έτοιμος εξοπλισμός με πιάτο 80cm που παίζει ήδη. Έχω πολύ καλή θέα και με τα νότια προάστια. Αναζητώ και τρίτο κοντινό κόμβο με μελίσσια ή Νέα Πεντέλη.

Αναζητήστε τον κόμβο μου στην Wind http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=13649.


Stargate
voip 136491
mob 6974459494

----------


## atlas

Καταρχήν συγγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση. Είχα κάποια προβλήματα μέσα στη βδομάδα και δεν πρόλαβα να ασχοληθώ.

Ενεργοποίησα το link σε 802.11a (channel 66) , ssid awmn-7484-AP και κατεύθυνση προς την περιοχή σου. Δυστυχώς όμως, μαλον έχεις δίκιο. Ο λόφος του Ψαλιδιου Αμαρουσίου μάλλον μπαίνει ανάμεσά μας... 

Ανέβασα επίσης κάποιες φωτο από την ταράτσα μου, από το σημείο που είναι το συγκεκριμένο πιάτο, στο Wind.

Ελπίζω κάτι να γίνει. 

Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον

Αντώνης




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από atlas
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος από τους υπόλοιπους που ψάχνει για link στις ευρύτερες περιοχές Αμαρουσίου, Χαλανδρίου, Φιλοθέης, Αγ. Παρασκευής κτλ και δεν έχει σηκωμένο ΑΡ για εντοπισμό, που να ενδιαφέρεται να κανονίσουμε κάποια δοκιμή (είτε στα 5GHz, είτε στα 2.4GHz); Αν ναι, ας στείλει ένα pm.
> 
> 
> υπάρχουν αρκετοί που ψάχνουν χωρίς να έχουν ΑΡ σε Β. 
> 
> στην περιοχή μας ψάχνοται οι εξής: naxos, thought, mick-flem, gonzalez
> 
> ...

----------


## DJman

Καλησπερα ψαχνω για ΒΒ Λινκ. Εχω ενα με thought 3576.To 2o ειναι ετοιμο και ειναι με πιατο 80cm.

----------


## gounara

Ψαχνω για ενα ακομα λινκ στον κομβο GOUNARA-1 (AWMN 10130) η στο κομβο GOUNARA-2 (AWMN 1497 ::  
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας στειλει πμ η mail

----------


## caftis

μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα στησω σε ενα φιλαρακι στην μεταμορφωση (flatland 1147 :: με βαση το wind εχετε οπτικη αν θες το βλεπουμε.

----------


## Themis Ap

Η ενότητα έχει μείνει για πολύ καιρό ανενημέρωτη μιας και έλειπα εκτός δικτύου. Θα κάνω σύντομα updates.

Ο GuaranDeed έριξε την ιδέα να κανονίσουμε και κανά Meeting που έχει κάποιο διάστημα να γίνει στην περιοχή μας. 

Ας περάσουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μια βόλτα από Meeting Βορείων Προαστίων - Ιούνιος 09 και να καταθέσουν την γνώμη τους (αν υπάρχει και κανείς...  ::   ::  ).

----------


## kostasg

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Υπάρχουν 2 ακόμα πιατάκια για πάντρεμα αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς ...
VOIP:159761
τηλ:6942099977
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=15976

----------


## fotis80

Κώστα , 
Πρόθυμος είμαι εαν θες και εσυ ... ιατι εχω ενα πιατακι αδειο και "αγρότης μονος ψαχνει" 
Εαν θες κιόλας να το κανουμε Ν απο την αρχη ακομη καλύτερα .. γιατι η καρτα που εχω επανω είναι ειδη Ν ... 
Στειλε μου μυνημα ...

----------


## ALTAiR

Παίδες γειά, παίζει και ελεύθερο if στον κόμβο "Tharvan" #17659. Έχει ήδη ένα λινκ μαζί μου, ψάχνουμε για το 2ο.

----------


## herbalizer

> Παίδες γειά, παίζει και ελεύθερο if στον κόμβο "Tharvan" #17659. Έχει ήδη ένα λινκ μαζί μου, ψάχνουμε για το 2ο.


Έχεις pm

----------


## ALTAiR

> Έχεις pm


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι μου έστειλες pm? Δεν έχω καινούργιο pm...

----------


## herbalizer

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι μου έστειλες pm? Δεν έχω καινούργιο pm...


Έστειλα μήνυμα στον Thervan, μέσω wind. Τώρα ξανάστειλα και στους 2, πάλι μέσω wind...
Πιστεύω οτι μπορεί να βγει καλό λινκ... Πλεον για να επικοινωνίσουμε, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείσεις το παρακατω mail:
xerbalizer at gmail dot com

----------


## ALTAiR

> Έστειλα μήνυμα στον Thervan, μέσω wind. Τώρα ξανάστειλα και στους 2, πάλι μέσω wind...
> Πιστεύω οτι μπορεί να βγει καλό λινκ... Πλεον για να επικοινωνίσουμε, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείσεις το παρακατω mail:
> [email protected]


1. Αν βλεπει την περιοχή σου καλά να το δούμε.

2. Μη δίνεις το email σου έτσι όπως το έγραψες αλλά να προτιμάς έτσι: (xerbalizer at gmail dot com). για να αποφύγεις τα spam από bots που θα το διαβάσουνε σε αυτή τη σελίδα.

Θα μιλήσω με tharvan και θα το δούμε.

----------


## kxrist

Διαθέσιμο if για ζευγάρωμα. Οπτική χολαργός, υμητός, ψυχικό, φιλοθέη, ολυμπιακό στάδιο.

επικοινωνία με voip

----------


## gRooV

μιας και το λινκ μου με τον panoz είναι κάτω εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες... αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος από την γειτονική του περιοχή ας μου στείλει μήνυμα δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε. ακόμα καλύτερα θα είναι αν έρθει σε επαφή και με τον αλέξη topgun ή έχει λινκ μαζί του ώστε να κανονίσουμε απο κοινού.

----------


## DJman

Καλησπερα.Εχω ελευθερω λινκ με 80 πιατο ετοιμο.Οποιος ενδιαφερεται PM!! Ειμαι ο 11783 DJman. Ενδιαφερομαι αμεσα!!
Εχω ιδη ενα με thought kai υπαρχει δυνατοτητα και για 3ο

----------


## a123xxsp

Έχω μείνει και εγώ με 1 ελεύθερο if για ΒΒ, κόμβος 2350, βλέπω καθαρότατα προς Χαλάνδρι,Παπάγου,Αγ. Παρασκευή, Υμηττό κλπ.
επικοινωνία στο a123xxsp papaki gmail

----------


## ALTAiR

Παίζει ελεύθερο if στον κόμβο ALTAiR #7478 και στον κόμβο Tharvan #17659 στα Βριλήσσια.

----------


## gounara

Καλημερα σε ολους
εχω ενα ελευθερο if
οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας επικοινωνησει

----------


## klarabel

Πρός τα πού βλέπει ?

----------


## marius

Υπαρχει διαθεσιμο λινκ (80αρι πιατο) απο τον Κομβο#14924 loukas http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14924
Εχω ενα ΒΒ με τον gfan1 και καλη οπτικη προς Μενιδι-Θρακομακεδονες.

----------


## devilman

> Υπαρχει διαθεσιμο λινκ (80αρι πιατο) απο τον Κομβο#14924 loukas http://wind.awmn,net/?page=nodes&node=14924
> Εχω ενα ΒΒ με τον gfan1 και καλη οπτικη προς Μενιδι-Θρακομακεδονες.


εχεις κανει ενα λαθος στο λινκ εχεις βαλει ,(κομα)net

http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14924

----------


## marius

Οκ το αλλαξα!!
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## klarabel

Μάλλον δεν άλλαξε ...... ::

----------


## marius

Αλλαξε ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Πως μπορώ να αποκαταστήσω τόσο καιρό ένα καταραμένο λινκ στον Panοramix 4758?
Ένα σηκώνω ένα πέφτει ένα σηκώνω ένα πέφτει. Να δω τον κόμβο να παίζουν και τα 5 λινκ και να νιώσω ήσυχος

----------


## ALTAiR

> Πως μπορώ να αποκαταστήσω τόσο καιρό ένα καταραμένο λινκ στον Panοramix 4758?
> Ένα σηκώνω ένα πέφτει ένα σηκώνω ένα πέφτει. Να δω τον κόμβο να παίζουν και τα 5 λινκ και να νιώσω ήσυχος


O tharvan που έχει link με μένα είναι τερματικός, 99% σε βλέπει, έχει νόημα από πλευράς routing να το δρομολογούσαμε?

Το μόνο προβληματάκι είναι ότι έχει ένα θέμα με τον ιστό του αυτές τις μέρες και το link είναι disabled.

Είναι ακριβώς όπως κοιτάς τον Κένταυρο , το αθλητικό κέντρο.

----------


## marius

> Πως μπορώ να αποκαταστήσω τόσο καιρό ένα καταραμένο λινκ στον Panοramix 4758?


Το λινκ που ειχα με τον RF το εχω εκτος και το 100αρι πιατο "καθεται".
Εαν εχεις οπτικη προς εμενα(marius-4704) μπορουμε να δοκιμασουμε!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Λες να τα κάνουμε 6? χιχι

Τα δοκιμάζομαι όλα λέω και βλέπουμε...

Θα πάω μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες να αλλάξω ένα πιάτο με Πάρνηθα. Μάλλον προς Παρασκευή Σάββατο
Marius γύρνα. Altair σε έχω με Feeder που λέει ο λόγος. Μόνο μην πεταχτεί καμιά πολυκατοικία στην μέση.

----------


## karsudan

> Διαθέσιμο if για ζευγάρωμα. Οπτική χολαργός, υμητός, ψυχικό, φιλοθέη, ολυμπιακό στάδιο.
> 
> επικοινωνία με voip


Καλησπερα. Ενδιαφερεσαι ακομα για το link και εαν ναι βλεπεις πορς Πευκη?

----------


## NetTraptor

O marius μας έπεσε πολύ μακρυά ή πολύ ρηχά. Τον thervan θα τον αναστηλώσουμε και βλέπουμε. Κανένας άλλος τώρα που ζεσταθήκαμε ?

----------


## 7bpm

Εχω και εγω ενα πιατο (60αρι) ελευθερο με θεα Βριλισια-Χαλανδρι μεχρι και το Ολυμπιακο Σταδιο

----------


## NetTraptor

Λες να βγάλουμε και ένα δεύτερο μαζί? Αν πέσει το πρώτο να παίζει το άλλο ε? 
Μπα Χα Χα...! lol

Αντε ντε! Ποιος θα μας παντρέψει αυτά τα πιατάκια... ::

----------


## radio 623

Έχω ένα αρραβωνιασμένο στον 17808. Εντός των ημερών θα μάθουμε αν θα χωρίσουμε ή όχι. Θα ενημρώσω εδώ.

----------


## klarabel

Η πεθερά τι λέει για αυτό ? Αν δεν αρέσεις της "πεθεράς" , λιγοστεύουν πολύ οι πιθανότητες......

Εαν δε είναι και λίγο ναζιάρα η νύφη ( με της οδηγίες πάντα της "πεθεράς στο background ), να την βάλει να σου λέει " εσύυυυυ κλείειειειειστο " !!! ::

----------


## senius

Από τον κόμβο parnis (#16382) και την περιοχή σκοπευτήριο Πάρνηθας, υπάρχει ελεύθερο if και κοιτάει στα ανατολικά προάστια.

Το πιάτο εκπέμπει : awmn-parnis-16382-bb search, στους 5570

Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει pm.

----------


## Grspider

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Υπάρχουν 3 διαθέσιμα interfaces από τον κόμβο grspider (#2111) στο Χολαργό, ένα εκ των οποίων κοιτάει υποχρεωτικά προς ζωγράφου. (κανένας περιορισμός στα άλλα 2). Εαν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με pm. 

Ευχαριστώ,

-Θάνος

----------


## Themis Ap

Αναζητείται κόμβος για να μπει ενδιάμεσος στο λινκ μου με τον neronas #8323. 

Το θέμα είναι ότι παίζει ένα υδραγωγείο (...) στη μέση κ όσο να ναι κάνει τα πράγματα κομματάκι περίεργα!

Θα πρέπει ο ενδιαφερόμενος κόμβος να βρίσκεται δυτικά (πιο ανατολικά είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα αλλά ποτέ δε ξέρεις!) από την γραμμή που ενώνει τους 2 κόμβους (Μαρούσι-Γαλάτσι).

----------


## ALTAiR

ΑΚΥΡΟ!!!

 ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Καλησπέρα,Υπάρχουν δύο διαθέσημα if για την ώρα σε 5ghz στο Χαλάνδρι. το ένα εκπέμπει προς Μαρούσι, Πεντέλη με essid awmn-1431-bb-search, 5200ghz

----------


## pgp_mx5

καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα,

υπάρχει ένα if διαθέσιμο από N. Kηφισιά με καλή ορατότητα προς Πεντέλη, Δροσιά, Εκάλη, Κρυονέρι, Θρακομακεδόνες, Τατόι

ο κόμβος μου είναι ID: 4855, αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος για καμία δοκιμή ευχαρίστως.

----------


## Ifaistos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Πρόσφτα μετακόμισα Γαλάτσι κ σκέφτομαι να βγάλω κανά link.
Ο κόμβος είναι ο "παλιός" #2030 http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2030 με τα νέα στοιχεία πλέον.
Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς κ έχει κανά interface διαθέσιμο ας ενημερώσει.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλώς τον !!!
Έχεις pm.

----------


## klarabel

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
> Πρόσφτα μετακόμισα Γαλάτσι κ σκέφτομαι να βγάλω κανά link.
> Ο κόμβος είναι ο "παλιός" #2030 http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2030 με τα νέα στοιχεία πλέον.
> Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς κ έχει κανά interface διαθέσιμο ας ενημερώσει.


Καλώς ήλθες,

Γενικά επειδή βλεπόμαστε καλά, υπάρχουν λίνκ απο την περιοχή μας. Οταν είσαι έτοιμος ..πές το.

----------


## kostasg

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=mynodes&node=15976
Καλησπέρα υπάρχουν δυο διαθέσιμα πιατάκια για ζευγάρωμα..όποιος χρειάζεται [email protected]

----------


## amar

Γεια σας κι απο μένα, Υπάρχουν 2 if διαθέσιμα στον κόμβο amar http://wind.awmn.net/?page=mynodes&node=2510
και ενα if στον κόμβο amar http://wind.awmn.net/?page=mynodes&node=4583

----------


## nvak

> Γεια σας κι απο μένα, Υπάρχουν 2 if διαθέσιμα στον κόμβο amar http://wind.awmn.net/?page=mynodes&node=2510
> και ενα if στον κόμβο amar http://wind.awmn.net/?page=mynodes&node=4583


Έχω ένα σε n, ήδη στημένο, αν είναι να σηκώσουμε λινκ 4283-2315.

----------


## jaggel123

Παιδιά χρειάζομαι την βοήθεια σας...
Μόλις μετακόμισα Μαρούσι (κόμβος 20852) και ψάχνω να δω τι και που μπορώ να συνδεθώ...
Γενικά δεν έχω θέμα να σηκώσω backbone κόμβο ή ότι άλλο χρειαστεί...

----------


## akakios

Καλημερα,

Δίπλα σου εχεις αρκετους κομβους απο οτι βλέπω... 
Δεν νομιζω να συναντησεις προβληματα στην συνδεση σου.  :: 

Ριξε μια ματια εδω για να παρεις μια ιδεα τι θα χρειαστεις. ... 

Απο εκει και περα.... client ή BB εχει διαφορα.. και χρηματικη και ταχυτητας.

----------


## Themis Ap

> Παιδιά χρειάζομαι την βοήθεια σας...
> Μόλις μετακόμισα Μαρούσι (κόμβος 20852) και ψάχνω να δω τι και που μπορώ να συνδεθώ...
> Γενικά δεν έχω θέμα να σηκώσω backbone κόμβο ή ότι άλλο χρειαστεί...


Καλώς ήρθες. 

Από ότι βλέπω έχεις αρκετούς κόμβους κοντά σου. Νομίζω η selete #2720 έχει ενεργό Access Point. Προς τα που έχεις οπτική από την ταράτσα σου (καλό θα ταν να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα σου στο Wind);

Επίσης καλό είναι να ανοίξεις και ένα νέο νήμα για τον κόμβο σου εδώ στο φόρουμ για τα Βόρεια προάστια, για να ενημερώσεις για τι ενδιαφέρεσαι, τι ψάχνεις και για να μπορεί να γίνεται πιο εύκολα συζήτηση.

Κρίσιμο για αρχή είναι να αποφασίσεις τι θέλεις να κάνεις (να συνδεθείς σαν πελάτης ή να γίνεις κορμός του δικτύου).

----------


## darengr

darengrOFF - κάτω Χαλάνδρι, διαθέσιμο if για bb link
καλή ορατότητα μόνο προς βορρά (βόρεια προάστια έως πεντέλη), βορειοδυτικά-δυτικά μέχρι Τουρκοβούνια και βορειοανατολικά, καθώς και τα ψηλά Χολαργού, Αγίας Παρασκευής (χαμηλό κτίριο, περαιτέρω θέα κόβεται από τη λ. Μεσογείων)

καλή διάθεση!

αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται, ας απαντήσει εδώ ή ας στείλει μήνυμα μέσω του κόμβου darengrOFF #15634 στο διαχειριστή 
ευχαριστώ!

----------


## a123xxsp

Καλησπέρα,
έχω ένα ελεύθερο Interface (CM9, 80αρι πιάτο) ιδανικά προς, Χαλάνδρι,Ψυχικό, Αγ.Παρασκευή, Παπαγου κλπ τριγύρω,
όποιος έχει ελεύθερο εξοπλισμό και ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει #2350, Αντώνης

----------


## kxrist

δες εδώ τη φώτο 8384 http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=21392
είναι προς τη μεριά σου.....
θα μιλήσουμε

----------

